# Balenciaga losing value?



## Tralynn

Hi all. It’s been awhile since I have been on the forum and I hope everyone is well. It seems to be a trend that I also followed to fall in love with Balenciaga, Buy a few bags in a short period of time and then take a break. After a few years of using a Balenciaga and a few years of using a LV...I can say that LV DE print is soft but looks new and my Balenciaga looks..,well...loved.....LV has won the wear and tear battle and although I love th colors, not sure I’ll buy another one. I do love my Saphire SGH city and my black city still. I was on Yoggies Closet and Fashionphile and it looks like the resale prices have really dropped. I paid over $1,000 for a part-time with the GSH and I saw some like new ones for under $800. Is Balenciaga losings it’s value?


----------



## blackjicky

unfortunately I think they have a bit
I am finding new ones at around $600 to $800 but I still love them and have a great collection ❤️


----------



## peacebabe

The actually retail selling price of Balenciaga has increased. But the resale value has indeed gone down. Bad for selling, good for buying pre-loved 



Tralynn said:


> Hi all. It’s been awhile since I have been on the forum and I hope everyone is well. It seems to be a trend that I also followed to fall in love with Balenciaga, Buy a few bags in a short period of time and then take a break. After a few years of using a Balenciaga and a few years of using a LV...I can say that LV DE print is soft but looks new and my Balenciaga looks..,well...loved.....LV has won the wear and tear battle and although I love th colors, not sure I’ll buy another one. I do love my Saphire SGH city and my black city still. I was on Yoggies Closet and Fashionphile and it looks like the resale prices have really dropped. I paid over $1,000 for a part-time with the GSH and I saw some like new ones for under $800. Is Balenciaga losings it’s value?


----------



## CeeJay

Yes, alas .. the "low prices" started a few years back when the Japanese re-sellers starting putting the pre-loved bags up for low prices.  As such, the US based re-sellers have had to (in some cases) follow suit; however, the US folks are not usually as low. 

Even some former HG's are going for record low prices; however, they are still priced higher than the "regular" bags.  It's sad when you are in the market to sell something, but for folks like me who are trying to replace some "oldies" .. it's a godsend!!  I do find; however, the the super-oldies ('01, '02, '03, '04 and '05) .. they are still going for a decent price .. the Flat Brass Firsts?!?! .. they are still up there IF the bag is in good condition.  

I think LV retains its value better, but .. there are so many out there and yet again, the Japanese re-sellers oftentimes undervalue them such that a US re-seller gets stuck.  Certainly, Hermes & Chanel are still gangbusters re: prices, but I've even seen a fair amount of Celine bags going for record-low prices.  From what I heard, the millennials (especially in the US) are just not as interested in the whole "trend bag" thing .. they have their laptop bags that do multi-purpose.  Then again, I'm in the Corporate America world, so that just may be in my 'world'.


----------



## chloebagfreak

CeeJay said:


> Yes, alas .. the "low prices" started a few years back when the Japanese re-sellers starting putting the pre-loved bags up for low prices.  As such, the US based re-sellers have had to (in some cases) follow suit; however, the US folks are not usually as low.
> 
> Even some former HG's are going for record low prices; however, they are still priced higher than the "regular" bags.  It's sad when you are in the market to sell something, but for folks like me who are trying to replace some "oldies" .. it's a godsend!!  I do find; however, the the super-oldies ('01, '02, '03, '04 and '05) .. they are still going for a decent price .. the Flat Brass Firsts?!?! .. they are still up there IF the bag is in good condition.
> 
> I think LV retains its value better, but .. there are so many out there and yet again, the Japanese re-sellers oftentimes undervalue them such that a US re-seller gets stuck.  Certainly, Hermes & Chanel are still gangbusters re: prices, but I've even seen a fair amount of Celine bags going for record-low prices.  From what I heard, the millennials (especially in the US) are just not as interested in the whole "trend bag" thing .. they have their laptop bags that do multi-purpose.  Then again, I'm in the Corporate America world, so that just may be in my 'world'.


Thanks for your explanation! Interesting to read this.


----------



## SakuraSakura

CeeJay said:


> Yes, alas .. the "low prices" started a few years back when the Japanese re-sellers starting putting the pre-loved bags up for low prices.  As such, the US based re-sellers have had to (in some cases) follow suit; however, the US folks are not usually as low.
> 
> Even some former HG's are going for record low prices; however, they are still priced higher than the "regular" bags.  It's sad when you are in the market to sell something, but for folks like me who are trying to replace some "oldies" .. it's a godsend!!  I do find; however, the the super-oldies ('01, '02, '03, '04 and '05) .. they are still going for a decent price .. the Flat Brass Firsts?!?! .. they are still up there IF the bag is in good condition.
> 
> I think LV retains its value better, but .. there are so many out there and yet again, the Japanese re-sellers oftentimes undervalue them such that a US re-seller gets stuck.  Certainly, Hermes & Chanel are still gangbusters re: prices, but I've even seen a fair amount of Celine bags going for record-low prices.  From what I heard, the millennials (especially in the US) are just not as interested in the whole "trend bag" thing .. they have their laptop bags that do multi-purpose.  Then again, I'm in the Corporate America world, so that just may be in my 'world'.



Isn't it incredible to think about how resellers, like regular consumers,shape the fashion world that much? It has gotten easier to find designer brands for cheaper.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ManilaMama

From my experience too, resale value of Balenciaga is low, just like Celine, as what CeeJay said. 

But the difference is I can still sell a Balenciaga fairly quickly (despite taking a big loss). So that’s good for something. I wouldn’t say it’s totally lost it’s value or anything like that. 

Saint Laurent bags still go for “high” in the preloved market... but they don’t sell quickly. I have a pristine sac du jour that’s been sitting in a consignment shop for months. Nothing. To me thats deadweight. Something to think about and that’s why I don’t buy saint Laurent anymore. 

When I sell my Balenciaga bags, they sell in a week tops. Even my super old, beat up ones. 

My LVs sell within the day, haha. 

Anyway, having said all that; I still buy what I want. (I just bought a Balenciaga shopper and a cabas tote — all “non popular” bags). 

I’m just aware of how fast I can turn them into cash if I’m in a pinch.


----------



## sinny1

I have wanted a balenciaga for years. But I’m thinking twice about buying one directly from the boutique and getting it pre owned if this is the case with resale value. As a prior thread I am interested in the city which is a crossbody but I did see many being sold at way less retail price even in great condition. You would think with this brand being popular the bags increase price would mean good resale value? I’m feeling a bit discouraged. I’ve also been thinking of getting a Gucci flap but worry this would be the same down the line.


----------



## ManilaMama

sinny1 said:


> I have wanted a balenciaga for years. But I’m thinking twice about buying one directly from the boutique and getting it pre owned if this is the case with resale value. As a prior thread I am interested in the city which is a crossbody but I did see many being sold at way less retail price even in great condition. You would think with this brand being popular the bags increase price would mean good resale value? I’m feeling a bit discouraged. I’ve also been thinking of getting a Gucci flap but worry this would be the same down the line.



So many beautiful, good quality Balenciaga bags in the preloved market. I would never hesitate to buy preloved (guaranteed authentic) when it comes to bal because I believe in the quality of their bags. They’re workhorses; especially in chèvre leather! You’re buying a good bag - at a good price. 

I think resale price went down due to how long the moto city style has been around. (Not because of quality). People just want new looking things maybe. Especially now that there’s a trend with either super simple/basic shapes or super weird/loud designs. Balenciaga city bags doesn’t fall in either of those current trends. 

I wouldn’t buy a Gucci bag at all, to be honest. The quality just isn’t there for me. Plus, they have so many styles that each becomes obsolete when a new style kicks in. Resale value suffers a lot. (I am one of those who likes to turn my bags into cash when I stop using them). I, however, quite like Gucci shoes. They are comfy and the leather is great. I would buy their shoes, not the bags. Just my two cents.


----------



## sinny1

ManilaMama said:


> So many beautiful, good quality Balenciaga bags in the preloved market. I would never hesitate to buy preloved (guaranteed authentic) when it comes to bal because I believe in the quality of their bags. They’re workhorses; especially in chèvre leather! You’re buying a good bag - at a good price.
> 
> I think resale price went down due to how long the moto city style has been around. (Not because of quality). People just want new looking things maybe. Especially now that there’s a trend with either super simple/basic shapes or super weird/loud designs. Balenciaga city bags doesn’t fall in either of those current trends.
> 
> I wouldn’t buy a Gucci bag at all, to be honest. The quality just isn’t there for me. Plus, they have so many styles that each becomes obsolete when a new style kicks in. Resale value suffers a lot. (I am one of those who likes to turn my bags into cash when I stop using them). I, however, quite like Gucci shoes. They are comfy and the leather is great. I would buy their shoes, not the bags. Just my two cents.



I am going to go the pre loved route, where can I find reputable sellers on ebay or other sellers for Balenciaga? Thank you for your input!!!


----------



## fayden

sinny1 said:


> I am going to go the pre loved route, where can I find reputable sellers on ebay or other sellers for Balenciaga? Thank you for your input!!!



Fashionphile, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds are all good. I've found a couple of bals on fashionphile.


----------



## CeeJay

fayden said:


> Fashionphile, yoogiscloset, annsfabulousfinds are all good. I've found a couple of bals on fashionphile.


I second that big-time!!!  To me, Fashionphile usually has the best options and the fact that you can put the item on layaway is so nice!  I find Yoogi's has the worst bags (wear-wise) and while Ann's oftentimes gets great bags, they are always the highest priced (other than Real Deal).  As all have said, if you get an oldie Chevre bag, trust me .. you can use that bag!!


----------



## CeeJay

ManilaMama said:


> From my experience too, resale value of Balenciaga is low, just like Celine, as what CeeJay said.
> 
> But the difference is I can still sell a Balenciaga fairly quickly (despite taking a big loss). So that’s good for something. I wouldn’t say it’s totally lost it’s value or anything like that.
> 
> Saint Laurent bags still go for “high” in the preloved market... but they don’t sell quickly. I have a pristine sac du jour that’s been sitting in a consignment shop for months. Nothing. To me thats deadweight. Something to think about and that’s why I don’t buy saint Laurent anymore.
> 
> When I sell my Balenciaga bags, they sell in a week tops. Even my super old, beat up ones.
> 
> My LVs sell within the day, haha.
> 
> Anyway, having said all that; I still buy what I want. (I just bought a Balenciaga shopper and a cabas tote — all “non popular” bags).
> 
> I’m just aware of how fast I can turn them into cash if I’m in a pinch.


*MM* .. some great points; couldn't agree with you more! 


Love Bottega Veneta, but when I decided to sell .. OMG, took like a freakin' year (at a consignment shop) .. so, no more BV for me!  
Celine - only had 1 ages ago (the Luggage) and while I LOVE the style, I have seen a HUGE drop in sales for any Celine bags.  I just can't do Celine because, MY GOD .. they are so heavy and with my back & shoulder injuries, I just can't carry them. 
LV - my Aunt was a HUGE LV aficionado and when she passed, I assumed ALL of her collection (she realized that neither of my sisters were into fashion).  You are 100% right; I was able to sell them very quickly and some (the Trunks) at very good prices.  I only have 1 left - her 30cm Speedy, and that will always be with me for sentimental reasons. 
YSL - like Celine, love the style, but not enough to justify any purchases.  I have also seen them going for record low prices. 
Gucci - I like the Marmont and the Disco, but .. as I have so many Bal bags, do I really need them?  I can't say I'm a huge fan of their "over the top" designs as of late, so .. nope, not going there. 
Chanel - well now, these babies do seem to hold their value rather well .. however, I sure as heck am NOT buying any nwe ones with their mega-$$$$$!!!  I have my old vintage Jumbo's which I LOVE, and I'm sticking with those 2 .. that's it. 
Hermes - I have 2 JPG's (Gold & Red) and a 35cm Royal Blue; do I ever use them? .. NOPE!  I only use them for super special occasions and have oftentimes thought "why don't I sell them?", but I just can't seem to! 
I guess what I'm trying to say here (and according to a dear friend who works retail at Barneys for many years), bags come and go and they are not seeing the sales like they used to.  Yeah, some "trend" bags still happen, but the notion that you buy a 'new' bag and can either recoup and/or make a profit? .. nope not so much nowadays.  So, as she always says "choose carefully'!!!


----------



## poopsie

CeeJay said:


> *MM* .. some great points; couldn't agree with you more!
> 
> 
> Love Bottega Veneta, but when I decided to sell .. OMG, took like a freakin' year (at a consignment shop) .. so, no more BV for me!
> Celine - only had 1 ages ago (the Luggage) and while I LOVE the style, I have seen a HUGE drop in sales for any Celine bags.  I just can't do Celine because, MY GOD .. they are so heavy and with my back & shoulder injuries, I just can't carry them.
> LV - my Aunt was a HUGE LV aficionado and when she passed, I assumed ALL of her collection (she realized that neither of my sisters were into fashion).  You are 100% right; I was able to sell them very quickly and some (the Trunks) at very good prices.  I only have 1 left - her 30cm Speedy, and that will always be with me for sentimental reasons.
> YSL - like Celine, love the style, but not enough to justify any purchases.  I have also seen them going for record low prices.
> Gucci - I like the Marmont and the Disco, but .. as I have so many Bal bags, do I really need them?  I can't say I'm a huge fan of their "over the top" designs as of late, so .. nope, not going there.
> Chanel - well now, these babies do seem to hold their value rather well .. however, I sure as heck am NOT buying any nwe ones with their mega-$$$$$!!!  I have my old vintage Jumbo's which I LOVE, and I'm sticking with those 2 .. that's it.
> Hermes - I have 2 JPG's (Gold & Red) and a 35cm Royal Blue; do I ever use them? .. NOPE!  I only use them for super special occasions and have oftentimes thought "why don't I sell them?", but I just can't seem to!
> I guess what I'm trying to say here (and according to a dear friend who works retail at Barneys for many years), bags come and go and they are not seeing the sales like they used to.  Yeah, some "trend" bags still happen, but *the notion that you buy a 'new' bag and can either recoup and/or make a profit? .. nope not so much nowadays.  So, as she always says "choose carefully'!!!*



One of the main reasons I buy preloved and don't bother to save for new.
If/when I decide to resell I can usually break even or thereabouts
I agree that the Japanese resellers are the main reason (other than the economy kind of sucking) that prices have bottomed out across the board on all but brands like H and Chanel. I got a decent Speedy 35 for under $200 and resold it a few years later at break even after fees price.


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> I second that big-time!!!  To me, Fashionphile usually has the best options and the fact that you can put the item on layaway is so nice!  I find Yoogi's has the worst bags (wear-wise) and while Ann's oftentimes gets great bags, they are always the highest priced (other than Real Deal).  As all have said, if you get an oldie Chevre bag, trust me .. you can use that bag!!



I have a hamilton city on layaway right now!


----------



## LostInBal

Not for me at least, I paid a fortune for some of my oldies


----------



## CeeJay

aalinne_72 said:


> Not for me at least, I paid a fortune for some of my oldies


Alas, yes .. I know, but you have some of the most truly prized bags!!!


----------



## rambunctious

I've been watching the resale prices drop and I don't care.  I managed to snag two Day bags, in navy and black, for what one would have cost.  And I USE them.  A LOT.  With zero guilt because they're sturdy, meant-to-be-used bags.  For me, they're "forever" bags. That I can use until they fall apart. And I consider the lowering profile as they are off-trend, to be a plus. Sure, the cognoscenti know what they are but average people? No idea. They just see a beautiful messenger bag.  And that's enough for me.  They make anything I wear with them look even better.  And. as a guy, having subtle luxury items is, for me, a great thing.


----------



## Antigone

rambunctious said:


> And I consider the lowering profile as they are off-trend, to be a plus.



100%!


----------



## LostInBal

CeeJay said:


> Alas, yes .. I know, but you have some of the most truly prized bags!!!


Can’t complain after all, also got unbelievably deals


----------



## Saraonpurse

I think the main two reasons why the Balenciaga motorcycle bags don't hold their value are:
- their corners and handles get ruined easily, so who buys a pre loved one might expect it (and want to pay less)
- pre loved buyers are often (this is just a personal consideration based on the people I know) very logo oriented; the bb are way more discreet than others and many people don't even know they are luxury bags, hence the lower demand which lets prices down. 
I honestly still don't know if I want to get one or not (I'm afraid it looks too casual, at the same time I think it is so stylish and comfortable) , but if I will ever do so, it will with no doubt be a pre loved.


----------



## CeeJay

Saraonpurse said:


> I think the main two reasons why the Balenciaga motorcycle bags don't hold their value are:
> - their corners and handles get ruined easily, so who buys a pre loved one might expect it (and want to pay less)
> - pre loved buyers are often (this is just a personal consideration based on the people I know) very logo oriented; the bb are way more discreet than others and many people don't even know they are luxury bags, hence the lower demand which lets prices down.
> I honestly still don't know if I want to get one or not (I'm afraid it looks too casual, at the same time I think it is so stylish and comfortable) , but if I will ever do so, it will with no doubt be a pre loved.


I'm a long-time Bal collector, so yes .. to a degree, you will get a biased opinion.  That being said, I totally agree that Balenciaga has appealed more to those who do not want to own a bag with logo's (e.g., Fendi, LV, etc.).  When it first came out, Nicholas set his sights on those fashionista's who (somewhat) rebelled against the haute couture scene - e.g., Kate Moss, Carine Roitfeld, etc.).  As such, it definitely had more of a 'downtown' vibe as opposed to Chanel and other brands that favored the 5th Avenue couture. 

Interestingly enough, it caught on big-time .. such that, let me tell you .. people were paying premiums for the more popular colors!  Then, when there were tons of pap pics with Nicole Ritchie, Nicky Hilton, Lindsay Lohan .. well, then the stores could not keep the bags in stock!  At that time, Balenciaga did not have the production like they do now and as such, people would RUSH to the stores to get their bags!  This is also the reason why there are sometimes slight differences in the bags (tags & cards) with the earlier versions as Balenciaga would produce the 1st batch, they would get sold out .. and then they would produce a 2nd and sometimes a small 3rd batch.  Used to drive us collector's crazy, but it was what it was. 

Of all my bags, I don't have a single corner that has rubbed so bad or ripped, etc. and trust me, I DO NOT baby my bags.  However, in all honesty, I do have quite a few such that I rotate them fairly frequently.  

Now .. all this being said, I find it very interesting that all of a sudden, Demna is making bags where the Balenciaga logo is ALL OVER the bag!  To us "purists", that's kind of a no-no, but then again .. I admit .. while I originally HATED the Graffiti bag, I do own both the Small City and the wallet and just love them!  The other bags, shoes, etc. - with the logo's all over .. NOPE, won't be buying any .. but I do understand what you are saying and that yes, they will likely appeal to those that do like the visible branding.  

Sorry for the long-winded (verbose) response!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Saraonpurse said:


> I think the main two reasons why the Balenciaga motorcycle bags don't hold their value are:
> - their corners and handles get ruined easily, so who buys a pre loved one might expect it (and want to pay less)
> - pre loved buyers are often (this is just a personal consideration based on the people I know) very logo oriented; the bb are way more discreet than others and many people don't even know they are luxury bags, hence the lower demand which lets prices down.
> I honestly still don't know if I want to get one or not (I'm afraid it looks too casual, at the same time I think it is so stylish and comfortable) , but if I will ever do so, it will with no doubt be a pre loved.


I would add to this that Balenciaga will not service a pre-loved/resale bag. You can easily have LV, Hermes, YSL, and some other brands take care of your resale find and treat you like a first-time customer when you go in with a second-hand bag. Try that at Balenciaga. Not gonna happen. How can a brand have resale value when they don't stand behind their stuff, regardless of where you got it? I do still LOVE the Bals I have but won't buy another ever again, unless it's an Outremer first, then maybe.


----------



## CeeJay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I would add to this that Balenciaga will not service a pre-loved/resale bag. You can easily have LV, Hermes, YSL, and some other brands take care of your resale find and treat you like a first-time customer when you go in with a second-hand bag. Try that at Balenciaga. Not gonna happen. How can a brand have resale value when they don't stand behind their stuff, regardless of where you got it? I do still LOVE the Bals I have but won't buy another ever again, unless it's an Outremer first, then maybe.


Ooooooh, ooooooh, ooooooh .. GOOD POINT *ccbaggirl89*!!!!!  Yes, you are SO right about that, but .. dayum, Chanel, BV and Hermes can charge a fortune to get the bag fixed!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

CeeJay said:


> Ooooooh, ooooooh, ooooooh .. GOOD POINT *ccbaggirl89*!!!!!  Yes, you are SO right about that, but .. dayum, Chanel, BV and Hermes can charge a fortune to get the bag fixed!!!


They do, 100%. I did send one of my Bals to Leather Surgeons for a fix, it was probably more reasonable than Bal would have been anyway.


----------



## Fignewton

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I would add to this that Balenciaga will not service a pre-loved/resale bag. You can easily have LV, Hermes, YSL, and some other brands take care of your resale find and treat you like a first-time customer when you go in with a second-hand bag. Try that at Balenciaga. Not gonna happen. How can a brand have resale value when they don't stand behind their stuff, regardless of where you got it? I do still LOVE the Bals I have but won't buy another ever again, unless it's an Outremer first, then maybe.



Very much this...I've had nearly 15 year old LV bags completely revamped (self-bought but they didn't even ask) so they look brand new, for super reasonable prices despite the extraordinary work involved. So I have no problems buying preloved/vintage LV at higher prices bc they can be repaired at any time provided the canvas holds up, making them heritage worthy pieces, which is probably why LV (and others) command top resale $. 

Conversely, I'm now practically fire selling all my beautiful preloved cities (for big losses) AND never buying preloved Bal again, due to the no receipt no repair policy. In essence, Bal's turned preloved bags into disposable items, rather than lifetime pieces to collect and use (not to be weirdly sentimental about it), so why would the average person pay a relative premium for a bag that's already kinda knackered?


----------



## CeeJay

Fignewton said:


> Conversely, I'm now practically fire selling all my beautiful preloved cities (for big losses) AND never buying preloved Bal again, due to the no receipt no repair policy. In essence, Bal's turned preloved bags into disposable items, rather than lifetime pieces to collect and use (not to be weirdly sentimental about it), so why would the average person pay a relative premium for a bag that's already kinda knackered?



Oooooooh - let me know (wink-wink, nod-nod)!!    

But seriously, you make a very good point.  Thankfully, I've learned a few tricks here & there such that I can repair the bags (to a certain degree).  No way can I do ripped corners, missing leather and I have never (nor would I) re-dye a bag because it just messes up the leather.  

I guess like those older ladies who have like 20 cats (I have 2 right now, but I can totally see myself with many!) .. I'm going to be the quintessential Bal "bag" lady!  Instead of carting my stuff around in a grocery cart, you'll see me with a cart full of bags!


----------



## SakuraSakura

CeeJay said:


> Oooooooh - let me know (wink-wink, nod-nod)!!
> 
> But seriously, you make a very good point.  Thankfully, I've learned a few tricks here & there such that I can repair the bags (to a certain degree).  No way can I do ripped corners, missing leather and I have never (nor would I) re-dye a bag because it just messes up the leather.
> 
> I guess like those older ladies who have like 20 cats (I have 2 right now, but I can totally see myself with many!) .. I'm going to be the quintessential Bal "bag" lady!  Instead of carting my stuff around in a grocery cart, you'll see me with a cart full of bags!




It's sad that they won't do repairs without a receipt. I'm missing a stud on my mini pompon and they won't help. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SakuraSakura said:


> It's sad that they won't do repairs without a receipt. I'm missing a stud on my mini pompon and they won't help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That's just plain stingy. What would it matter to them as long as a customer pays for the repairs and the bag is authentic- and I'm sure they'd charge enough. Maybe you can find a stud on eBay or Etsy and have a cobbler fix it? I know I've seen someone somewhere selling spares.


----------



## Saraonpurse

I totally agree with everything you said, but would just like to add one thing.
You pointed out that there was a time when people were paying a lot of money for the most wanted colors and that the  production had a lower capacity so it was not always easy to get the bag...this is so true. But let me tell you this: at that time the BB's were a huge trend thanks to their marketing investments (not anymore) and the production was still nearly handcrafted; then the Company (not the only one, trust me there are others of the same Group that did that) decided to increase the production to meet their demand and to make it faster, easier and ALSO cheaper, they switched it from artisans to factories ( I have seen that ) ...even though their prices keep on increasing. This has put their quality down, really down. Don't misunderstand me, I do love them, but I think it is important to be aware of what goes on.
PS: sorry if I did not explain myself perfectly, my mother tongue is Italian, but I hope you can get my point.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's just plain stingy. What would it matter to them as long as a customer pays for the repairs and the bag is authentic- and I'm sure they'd charge enough. Maybe you can find a stud on eBay or Etsy and have a cobbler fix it? I know I've seen someone somewhere selling spares.



I ordered studs from Etsy and they were not the correct size. I'm working around it, hoping to find the correct size someday. It was 89 dollars Canadian.


----------



## Saraonpurse

CeeJay said:


> I'm a long-time Bal collector, so yes .. to a degree, you will get a biased opinion.  That being said, I totally agree that Balenciaga has appealed more to those who do not want to own a bag with logo's (e.g., Fendi, LV, etc.).  When it first came out, Nicholas set his sights on those fashionista's who (somewhat) rebelled against the haute couture scene - e.g., Kate Moss, Carine Roitfeld, etc.).  As such, it definitely had more of a 'downtown' vibe as opposed to Chanel and other brands that favored the 5th Avenue couture.
> 
> Interestingly enough, it caught on big-time .. such that, let me tell you .. people were paying premiums for the more popular colors!  Then, when there were tons of pap pics with Nicole Ritchie, Nicky Hilton, Lindsay Lohan .. well, then the stores could not keep the bags in stock!  At that time, Balenciaga did not have the production like they do now and as such, people would RUSH to the stores to get their bags!  This is also the reason why there are sometimes slight differences in the bags (tags & cards) with the earlier versions as Balenciaga would produce the 1st batch, they would get sold out .. and then they would produce a 2nd and sometimes a small 3rd batch.  Used to drive us collector's crazy, but it was what it was.
> 
> Of all my bags, I don't have a single corner that has rubbed so bad or ripped, etc. and trust me, I DO NOT baby my bags.  However, in all honesty, I do have quite a few such that I rotate them fairly frequently.
> 
> Now .. all this being said, I find it very interesting that all of a sudden, Demna is making bags where the Balenciaga logo is ALL OVER the bag!  To us "purists", that's kind of a no-no, but then again .. I admit .. while I originally HATED the Graffiti bag, I do own both the Small City and the wallet and just love them!  The other bags, shoes, etc. - with the logo's all over .. NOPE, won't be buying any .. but I do understand what you are saying and that yes, they will likely appeal to those that do like the visible branding.
> 
> Sorry for the long-winded (verbose) response!!


The message I wrote a moment ago was a reply to this one, sorry!


----------



## Saraonpurse

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I would add to this that Balenciaga will not service a pre-loved/resale bag. You can easily have LV, Hermes, YSL, and some other brands take care of your resale find and treat you like a first-time customer when you go in with a second-hand bag. Try that at Balenciaga. Not gonna happen. How can a brand have resale value when they don't stand behind their stuff, regardless of where you got it? I do still LOVE the Bals I have but won't buy another ever again, unless it's an Outremer first, then maybe.


Thanks for the info, I didn't even know that!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SakuraSakura said:


> I ordered studs from Etsy and they were not the correct size. I'm working around it, hoping to find the correct size someday. It was 89 dollars Canadian.


Oh, $89 for the wrong studs  I hope you find the right one so you can have your Pompon fixed.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Saraonpurse said:


> I totally agree with everything you said, but would just like to add one thing.
> You pointed out that there was a time when people were paying a lot of money for the most wanted colors and that the  production had a lower capacity so it was not always easy to get the bag...this is so true. But let me tell you this: at that time the BB's were a huge trend thanks to their marketing investments (not anymore) and the production was still nearly handcrafted; then the Company (not the only one, trust me there are others of the same Group that did that) decided to increase the production to meet their demand and to make it faster, easier and ALSO cheaper, they switched it from artisans to factories ( I have seen that ) ...even though their prices keep on increasing. This has put their quality down, really down. Don't misunderstand me, I do love them, but I think it is important to be aware of what goes on.
> PS: sorry if I did not explain myself perfectly, my mother tongue is Italian, but I hope you can get my point.


It's always so interesting to hear the perspectives from those who were fashion forward and cool enough to discover the City era Bal bags etc early on.

When speaking of declining Bal quality there is one thing though that I've noticed when going through many of the older Bal threads here. It's that there were lots of complaints about the quality of Bals early on. Leather quality isses but especially the colours fading which started for some right when stepping outside the Bal boutique with their new bag. I'm not experienced enough to say that this is not a problem anymore, but it seems better at least?


----------



## SakuraSakura

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Oh, $89 for the wrong studs  I hope you find the right one so you can have your Pompon fixed.



Thank you! I'm still using it until then.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Antigone

SakuraSakura said:


> I ordered studs from Etsy and they were not the correct size. I'm working around it, hoping to find the correct size someday. It was 89 dollars Canadian.


I have this on my watch list in case I ever need it (knock on wood!):

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Balenciaga-Purse-Raplacement-Studs-Screw-in-Stud-All-color/282500903955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=581657126594&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## CeeJay

Saraonpurse said:


> I totally agree with everything you said, but would just like to add one thing.
> You pointed out that there was a time when people were paying a lot of money for the most wanted colors and that the  production had a lower capacity so it was not always easy to get the bag...this is so true. But let me tell you this: at that time the BB's were a huge trend thanks to their marketing investments (not anymore) and the production was still nearly handcrafted; then the Company (not the only one, trust me there are others of the same Group that did that) decided to increase the production to meet their demand and to make it faster, easier and ALSO cheaper, they switched it from artisans to factories ( I have seen that ) ...even though their prices keep on increasing. This has put their quality down, really down. Don't misunderstand me, I do love them, but I think it is important to be aware of what goes on.
> PS: sorry if I did not explain myself perfectly, my mother tongue is Italian, but I hope you can get my point.


Hi *Saraonpurse* !! .. you are 100% correct in what you have stated .. they were originally 'artisan' made and around 2006, they changed to increase the production of the bags.  I remember that because there was a big difference in the leather, although - interestingly enough, it didn't seem to affect ALL the bags .. just certain colors.  A lot of folks who had the earlier bags were NOT happy with the 2006 bags and as such, that was the beginning of the "drop off".   However, in 2007 .. some of the most amazing bags were created .. the leather was thick and wonderfully crinkly; the rumor was that yet again .. Balenciaga had changed to a different manufacturer.  Not sure about that, but the 2008 F/W season was when they stopped the Chevre bags and went to the Agneau.  In my opinion (and I know it's not shared by all), that was the "end" .. because Agneau simply can't stand up to the wear & tear that Chevre can.  While I do have some Agneau bags (only specific colors), the majority of my collection is 2007 or earlier and/or the Hamilton (Chevre) bags (the Metallic Edge is the Hamilton Chevre leather).  

Your English is perfect; I wish my Italian was the same (my mother was from Modena) ..


----------



## CeeJay

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's always so interesting to hear the perspectives from those who were fashion forward and cool enough to discover the City era Bal bags etc early on.
> 
> When speaking of declining Bal quality there is one thing though that I've noticed when going through many of the older Bal threads here. It's that there were lots of complaints about the quality of Bals early on. Leather quality isses but especially the colours fading which started for some right when stepping outside the Bal boutique with their new bag. I'm not experienced enough to say that this is not a problem anymore, but it seems better at least?



I think it depends on when one started collecting Bal bags.  For instance, for those that started with the original Le Dix, as I said before, the 2006 year pretty much did them in.  Yes, for sure .. the leather was NOT up to the standard that it had been before (especially given the 2004 and 2005 years).  

IMO .. 2004 had the most original colors, and the Chevre leather was just so delicious .. soft like a babies bottom!  The saturation of the color pigments in the leather was also pretty amazing!  So, the color fading .. YUP, for sure .. especially with the Blues.  At that time, Balenciaga did not "coat" the leather with what they do today (hence the 'shine' that us old-timers don't like).  As such, while the colors seem to last longer nowadays, for some odd reasons, certain colors do fade faster than others.  Now, if you live in a VERY sunny climate, then sorry to say .. any bag will fade and this is one of the reasons why (now that I live in sunny Southern California), I don't leave my bag exposed to the elements.  For instance, if I'm driving my car, I don't put the handbag on the passenger seat because it's going to get a lot of sunlight.  I always put it in a more shady spot. 

Honestly, I truly do think that the individual has a lot to do with the quality of the bags as well.  If you bag around your bags, then it's going to show more wear.  Same thing with the other brands ...


----------



## maxxout

The company lost its integrity and then its taste and finally its sanity.  
I love my oldies and always will.   They have NG's imprint and embody everything wonderful about that era.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

CeeJay said:


> I think it depends on when one started collecting Bal bags.  For instance, for those that started with the original Le Dix, as I said before, the 2006 year pretty much did them in.  Yes, for sure .. the leather was NOT up to the standard that it had been before (especially given the 2004 and 2005 years).
> 
> IMO .. 2004 had the most original colors, and the Chevre leather was just so delicious .. soft like a babies bottom!  The saturation of the color pigments in the leather was also pretty amazing!  So, the color fading .. YUP, for sure .. especially with the Blues.  At that time, Balenciaga did not "coat" the leather with what they do today (hence the 'shine' that us old-timers don't like).  As such, while the colors seem to last longer nowadays, for some odd reasons, certain colors do fade faster than others.  Now, if you live in a VERY sunny climate, then sorry to say .. any bag will fade and this is one of the reasons why (now that I live in sunny Southern California), I don't leave my bag exposed to the elements.  For instance, if I'm driving my car, I don't put the handbag on the passenger seat because it's going to get a lot of sunlight.  I always put it in a more shady spot.
> 
> Honestly, I truly do think that the individual has a lot to do with the quality of the bags as well.  If you bag around your bags, then it's going to show more wear.  Same thing with the other brands ...


I think when going through the old threads it's all jumbled and not year by year usually so quality information is not structured and all the information is a bit confusing. Unless reading your posts, I've kept many of them when it comes to the quality of leather and colours from different years and always check them when looking at a pre-owned City I might be interested in. And luckily we can also ask you and the other long-time Bal babes right here on the Bal forum 

I was looking at a beautiful 2004 black City a couple of months ago. I don't know if it was ever sold because it was priced too high imo. Even though it looked to be in great condition no one was buying. I definitely have a limit on what I'm willing to pay for a pre-owned Bal, HG or not. Do these older bags hold up to being used, not every day maybe, but carefully on a weekly basis? I'd hate to pay a lot for an older bag then have it falling apart at the seams from normal careful use. 

If I had a choice between a black as new oldie and a new chévre Classic City, with leather like ksuromax's iridescent City has, I think that would be a really hard choice if I couldn't have both. I'm really itching to buy a brand new Bal also.

I must get a "bag for my bags" to keep in the car, to keep my bags out of the sun. I think a cheap plastic smaller real bazaar bag with an IKEA fleece blanket in it will be perfect. Thank you for the inspiration, Demna


----------



## Saraonpurse

CeeJay said:


> Hi *Saraonpurse* !! .. you are 100% correct in what you have stated .. they were originally 'artisan' made and around 2006, they changed to increase the production of the bags.  I remember that because there was a big difference in the leather, although - interestingly enough, it didn't seem to affect ALL the bags .. just certain colors.  A lot of folks who had the earlier bags were NOT happy with the 2006 bags and as such, that was the beginning of the "drop off".   However, in 2007 .. some of the most amazing bags were created .. the leather was thick and wonderfully crinkly; the rumor was that yet again .. Balenciaga had changed to a different manufacturer.  Not sure about that, but the 2008 F/W season was when they stopped the Chevre bags and went to the Agneau.  In my opinion (and I know it's not shared by all), that was the "end" .. because Agneau simply can't stand up to the wear & tear that Chevre can.  While I do have some Agneau bags (only specific colors), the majority of my collection is 2007 or earlier and/or the Hamilton (Chevre) bags (the Metallic Edge is the Hamilton Chevre leather).
> 
> Your English is perfect; I wish my Italian was the same (my mother was from Modena) ..


Hi CeeJay!  It s so nice to read you are half Italian!!! I see we totally agree with each other, and I also understand you know really much more than I do about this brand...actually much more than anyone I know and I'm impressed! I am not a BB collector at all, jut thinking whether to buy or not my first one because in my opinion the style looks gorgeous and not snobbish at all... I got a bit sick of the overstated logos lately and understood elegance and logos are, sometimes, a bit far from each other. What keeps me from buying my first Balenciaga is only the quality and wear issue, that I know exists from the production "evolution" we just talked about... I know a former artisan producer and also a few people who own recent ones, this is my whole experience. 
So, what else to say...I am so sad a style that is so beautiful can not meet the standards its price would actually need to guarantee, but not being a pre-loved buyer (in 2006 I was 16 and wearing Eastpacks) I think I will go for a new one, consciously, anyway!


----------



## CeeJay

Saraonpurse said:


> Hi CeeJay!  It s so nice to read you are half Italian!!! I see we totally agree with each other, and I also understand you know really much more than I do about this brand...actually much more than anyone I know and I'm impressed! I am not a BB collector at all, jut thinking whether to buy or not my first one because in my opinion the style looks gorgeous and not snobbish at all... I got a bit sick of the overstated logos lately and understood elegance and logos are, sometimes, a bit far from each other. What keeps me from buying my first Balenciaga is only the quality and wear issue, that I know exists from the production "evolution" we just talked about... I know a former artisan producer and also a few people who own recent ones, this is my whole experience.
> So, what else to say...I am so sad a style that is so beautiful can not meet the standards its price would actually need to guarantee, but not being a pre-loved buyer (in 2006 I was 16 and wearing Eastpacks) I think I will go for a new one, consciously, anyway!


Sadly, I understand .. hence the reason why I buy ONLY the "oldies" (2007 & before) and/or they new Hamilton/Chevre "grained" bags (or Vibrato - which are similar).  Are all Chevre, but a grained chevre such that they stand up so much better than the Agneau bags.  It makes me SO sad that Balenciaga has continued to go downhill, and while I understand some folks like Demna's "new" styles, for me?!?!.. to see a skirt made out of what appears to be the rubber mats that one puts into their car (to protect from dirt or wintertime sand) .. is .. well, a SLAP in the face for those that used to love the brand.  Like I said, I don't buy any new items per se, but there are exceptions.  I do have to be 100% honest though, I have so many B-Bags that I do rotate quite a bit .. hence the reason why mine are in pretty darn good shape!  

I SO miss Italy; the dream for me is to move back to Roma and live there!  My husband is a former Egyptologist (ancient Egypt) and I am a huge fan of Ancient Roman history, Art & Architecture.  As such, walking around Rome .. to me, is like opening up a history book, but getting to see it LIVE in front of you!  Of course, it does help when you have a good understanding of the history as it allows you to envision the existing city in a different light.  I love Venezia as well, but the it is SO expensive with everything having to come in via the waterways and Firenze is of course, also beautiful .. but alas, becomes thick with pollution in the summer.  I also love being able to go to the Tyrrhenian Sea ports (Ostia Antica) and of course, Lido Ostia!   Have yet to get to Sicilia or Sardegna; those are DEFINITELY on the list!!!


----------



## ksuromax

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's always so interesting to hear the perspectives from those who were fashion forward and cool enough to discover the City era Bal bags etc early on.
> 
> When speaking of declining Bal quality there is one thing though that I've noticed when going through many of the older Bal threads here. It's that there were lots of complaints about the quality of Bals early on. Leather quality isses but especially the colours fading which started for some right when stepping outside the Bal boutique with their new bag. I'm not experienced enough to say that this is not a problem anymore, but it seems better at least?


now the protecting coat helps to preserve the colour better, and variety of leathers offered definitely helps to please most of the customers, but with ref to "more issues" with quality, i personally tend to think that they are the same as always on % basis, just because production is bigger, there are more cases of manufactures faults, but i'm sure they are well within the same statistical ratio
i have 2 Cities, got both brand new, one chevre, one calf, quality is spectacular on both!


----------



## CeeJay

ksuromax said:


> now the protecting coat helps to preserve the colour better, and variety of leathers offered definitely helps to please most of the customers, but with ref to "more issues" with quality, i personally tend to think that they are the same as always on % basis, just because production is bigger, there are more cases of manufactures faults, but i'm sure they are well within the same statistical ratio
> i have 2 Cities, got both brand new, one chevre, one calf, quality is spectacular on both!


Doh (me dumb) .. YES, the Calfskin is also FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

ManilaMama said:


> From my experience too, resale value of Balenciaga is low, just like Celine, as what CeeJay said.
> 
> But the difference is I can still sell a Balenciaga fairly quickly (despite taking a big loss). So that’s good for something. I wouldn’t say it’s totally lost it’s value or anything like that.
> 
> Saint Laurent bags still go for “high” in the preloved market... but they don’t sell quickly. I have a pristine sac du jour that’s been sitting in a consignment shop for months. Nothing. To me thats deadweight. Something to think about and that’s why I don’t buy saint Laurent anymore.
> 
> When I sell my Balenciaga bags, they sell in a week tops. Even my super old, beat up ones.
> 
> My LVs sell within the day, haha.
> 
> Anyway, having said all that; I still buy what I want. (I just bought a Balenciaga shopper and a cabas tote — all “non popular” bags).
> 
> I’m just aware of how fast I can turn them into cash if I’m in a pinch.


Oh! I’d love to hear how you are enjoying your shopper & how its holding up so far. I’m eyeing this as my next bag. 

Not concerned about resale - I buy my bags to use & ideally keep. I love the Bazar Shopper and can see enjoying it for years despite its “trend” status! Something about it’s funkiness of the Bazar style really appeals to me.


----------



## ManilaMama

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! I’d love to hear how you are enjoying your shopper & how its holding up so far. I’m eyeing this as my next bag.
> 
> Not concerned about resale - I buy my bags to use & ideally keep. I love the Bazar Shopper and can see enjoying it for years despite its “trend” status! Something about it’s funkiness of the Bazar style really appeals to me.



You know, I got the bazar shopper because I wanted a big, leather, smooshy tote with a zipper. And this fit the bill! It may be trendy but it’s definitely not where I am from. Nobody has seen it before and people just think it’s a striped leather bag that looks like a market bag haha. 

Mine is in the size small. I enjoy it crossbody and it’s so nice when it’s not full and a smoosh it down. I love walking while rubbing my hands on it. I chose blue, white, red and green as the colorway because I use a lot of primary colors. 

I love the zipper. Keeps things secure. And I like the boxy shape. It makes things easier to see inside as opposed to if it had a slim silhouette. 

My only complaints would be the dark interior. It’s black canvas inside. I wish it were lighter so I can see my stuff better. That and the strap length. It’s a teeeeeny bit long on me on the shortest setting (and I’m 5’8”). 

Mine was bought early February so it’s fairly new. I’ve used it often enough (maybe every other week for days at a time) and it looks brand new still. 

Here is a photo of my bazar shopper:



PS if you were talking about my cabas canvas tote instead of this bazar shopper, then oops. Let me know and I’ll give my thoughts on that.


----------



## MooMooVT

ManilaMama said:


> You know, I got the bazar shopper because I wanted a big, leather, smooshy tote with a zipper. And this fit the bill! It may be trendy but it’s definitely not where I am from. Nobody has seen it before and people just think it’s a striped leather bag that looks like a market bag haha.
> 
> Mine is in the size small. I enjoy it crossbody and it’s so nice when it’s not full and a smoosh it down. I love walking while rubbing my hands on it. I chose blue, white, red and green as the colorway because I use a lot of primary colors.
> 
> I love the zipper. Keeps things secure. And I like the boxy shape. It makes things easier to see inside as opposed to if it had a slim silhouette.
> 
> My only complaints would be the dark interior. It’s black canvas inside. I wish it were lighter so I can see my stuff better. That and the strap length. It’s a teeeeeny bit long on me on the shortest setting (and I’m 5’8”).
> 
> Mine was bought early February so it’s fairly new. I’ve used it often enough (maybe every other week for days at a time) and it looks brand new still.
> 
> Here is a photo of my bazar shopper:
> View attachment 4047907
> 
> 
> PS if you were talking about my cabas canvas tote instead of this bazar shopper, then oops. Let me know and I’ll give my thoughts on that.


Thanks so much for all this great info! Everything you noted is basically what I’m looking for. And where I live (Vermont) this isn’t a trendy bag either. No one would likely recognize a Balenciaga or most premium designers without the obvious logos. (That said, I did have a younger girl ask about my Chloe - which I was surprised about!)

I’m looking for a decent sized (but not too big!), zippered, cross body bag in leather but that doesn’t feel too “precious” for everyday use and, most importantly, for travel. The Bazar Shopper seems to fit the bill. 

Thanks again! I’m thinking this puppy in Small is my next purchase. Now to decide on color combos. I love yours!


----------



## ManilaMama

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks so much for all this great info! Everything you noted is basically what I’m looking for. And where I live (Vermont) this isn’t a trendy bag either. No one would likely recognize a Balenciaga or most premium designers without the obvious logos. (That said, I did have a younger girl ask about my Chloe - which I was surprised about!)
> 
> I’m looking for a decent sized (but not too big!), zippered, cross body bag in leather but that doesn’t feel too “precious” for everyday use and, most importantly, for travel. The Bazar Shopper seems to fit the bill.
> 
> Thanks again! I’m thinking this puppy in Small is my next purchase. Now to decide on color combos. I love yours!



I got mine on sale, mind you... so keep a look out. There are savings to be had if you don’t pine for the latest colorways. 

Also, these bags have no feet so keep that in mind during purchase too. Lighter colors may be prone to getting dirty bottoms! I treat my bags with Collonil Carbon Pro for some extra precaution against water and dirt. 

This thread is about value (and resale) so purchase price and item durability are factors. Especially with this kind of bag that may not fetch close to retail down the line. Having said all that, go get em!


----------



## MooMooVT

ManilaMama said:


> I got mine on sale, mind you... so keep a look out. There are savings to be had if you don’t pine for the latest colorways.
> 
> Also, these bags have no feet so keep that in mind during purchase too. Lighter colors may be prone to getting dirty bottoms! I treat my bags with Collonil Carbon Pro for some extra precaution against water and dirt.
> 
> This thread is about value (and resale) so purchase price and item durability are factors. Especially with this kind of bag that may not fetch close to retail down the line. Having said all that, go get em!


Good to know about potential sale CW's. I'm somewhat flexible though I wouldn't buy just to get a sale price. 

Thanks so much for all this great help! I'll be in DC in a couple weeks and will try to get to Saks so I can see IRL.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> I got mine on sale, mind you... so keep a look out. There are savings to be had if you don’t pine for the latest colorways.
> 
> Also, these bags have no feet so keep that in mind during purchase too. Lighter colors may be prone to getting dirty bottoms! I treat my bags with Collonil Carbon Pro for some extra precaution against water and dirt.
> 
> This thread is about value (and resale) so purchase price and item durability are factors. Especially with this kind of bag that may not fetch close to retail down the line. Having said all that, go get em!


I've seen you mentioning this Collonil Carbon Pro in other posts. I'm really interested in this as I just feel I need to treat my bags with something. Can you tell us some more? Does it work on light as well as dark leathers? If this thread isn't the right thread maybe in the maintenance part of the forum.

I know some of the ladies over at the Ahoy Polloi thread use it but this Carbon Pro is a new one to me.


----------



## ManilaMama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've seen you mentioning this Collonil Carbon Pro in other posts. I'm really interested in this as I just feel I need to treat my bags with something. Can you tell us some more? Does it work on light as well as dark leathers? If this thread isn't the right thread maybe in the maintenance part of the forum.
> 
> I know some of the ladies over at the Ahoy Polloi thread use it but this Carbon Pro is a new one to me.



Well, a while back, I was looking for something to protect my bags. Of course I searched for answers here. I would hear of Appleguard spray (?) and Collonil Waterstop. You can do searches for those two items here on TPF and read about how it’s used and recommended by many. 

So I went about searching for these items locally (any of them). Collonil has a distributor here in the Philippines and I only found out since they put out IG ads. I saw the ads and researched more about their products. I was shocked to see that waterstop is an older product of theirs and something they don’t even sell anymore locally. They have this new thing called “carbon pro” which does everything waterstop did BUT also lets the leather breathe (I assume that the old waterstop did not? I don’t know). Anyway, I did some more research on IG (testimonial videos) and online and also here on TPF. (You can check out their account @collonilph on IG if you want; or @collonil_official to see these videos that show the products do wonders. The Philippine account has captions in English so that might be better to read; plus you can ask questions in the comments and thu generally answer quickly).  

When I felt confident enough, I bought a can. I was nervous the very first time I tried it on a bag (a goatskin Givenchy Pandora). Then i saw how easy it was to spray the bag (as opposed to applying a cream); how quickly it dried; and how it left no visible change in the bag. 

I used that Pandora afterwards and... well nothing happened to it (I didn’t spill anything on it or anything) so it looks brand new. My Pandora has white panels and those have definitely rubbed on my dark jeans but I see zero color transfer. 

Is the pristine-ness of my givenchy due to the spray? Maybe! Haha. I believe it is. 

I have since sprayed a lot of my bags. Chanel, saint Laurent, Balenciaga, LV, etc. all look fine after being wet by the spray (LV vachetta didn’t darken at all). I even sprayed shoes! New balance nubuck sneakers and Gucci ace trainers and Gucci mules. And none of the sprayed items have ever had anything untoward happen to them after (not that they ever did, thus far, since I’m careful with my items). But I definitely feel more confident and stress-less in using my bags now!! 

I can only speak for my use with this spray. I like it and it works for me (I have yet to ever try spilling ink or coffee on my bags tho haha). But please research for yourself and ask around first. And also spray inconspicuous areas of bags first to try. 

(Mods so sorry if this is kinda off topic? I don’t know. But the convo went here haha. I think it’s still related to bag value and resale potential etc).


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Well, a while back, I was looking for something to protect my bags. Of course I searched for answers here. I would hear of Appleguard spray (?) and Collonil Waterstop. You can do searches for those two items here on TPF and read about how it’s used and recommended by many.
> 
> So I went about searching for these items locally (any of them). Collonil has a distributor here in the Philippines and I only found out since they put out IG ads. I saw the ads and researched more about their products. I was shocked to see that waterstop is an older product of theirs and something they don’t even sell anymore locally. They have this new thing called “carbon pro” which does everything waterstop did BUT also lets the leather breathe (I assume that the old waterstop did not? I don’t know). Anyway, I did some more research on IG (testimonial videos) and online and also here on TPF. (You can check out their account @collonilph on IG if you want; or @collonil_official to see these videos that show the products do wonders. The Philippine account has captions in English so that might be better to read; plus you can ask questions in the comments and thu generally answer quickly).
> 
> When I felt confident enough, I bought a can. I was nervous the very first time I tried it on a bag (a goatskin Givenchy Pandora). Then i saw how easy it was to spray the bag (as opposed to applying a cream); how quickly it dried; and how it left no visible change in the bag.
> 
> I used that Pandora afterwards and... well nothing happened to it (I didn’t spill anything on it or anything) so it looks brand new. My Pandora has white panels and those have definitely rubbed on my dark jeans but I see zero color transfer.
> 
> Is the pristine-ness of my givenchy due to the spray? Maybe! Haha. I believe it is.
> 
> I have since sprayed a lot of my bags. Chanel, saint Laurent, Balenciaga, LV, etc. all look fine after being wet by the spray (LV vachetta didn’t darken at all). I even sprayed shoes! New balance nubuck sneakers and Gucci ace trainers and Gucci mules. And none of the sprayed items have ever had anything untoward happen to them after (not that they ever did, thus far, since I’m careful with my items). But I definitely feel more confident and stress-less in using my bags now!!
> 
> I can only speak for my use with this spray. I like it and it works for me (I have yet to ever try spilling ink or coffee on my bags tho haha). But please research for yourself and ask around first. And also spray inconspicuous areas of bags first to try.
> 
> (Mods so sorry if this is kinda off topic? I don’t know. But the convo went here haha. I think it’s still related to bag value and resale potential etc).


Thank you!!!  This stuff sounds great and I'm going to see if I can find it here in the EU. Good tip about New Balance, I'll try one of my pairs of those first before I start on anything harder to replace 

I know some put different kinds of coatings on the corners etc of their bags to protect the leather from wear and not just spots, colour transfer etc. Have you done this too, or do you feel the Collonil Carbon Pro does this as well?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Found it, easily attainable here in the EU  And it's not expensive  
https://www.collonil.com/en/carbon-pro.html


----------



## peacebabe

Wow !! Looks awesome...... but it didn't mention it's also for leather, or did i miss it ??



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Found it, easily attainable here in the EU  And it's not expensive
> https://www.collonil.com/en/carbon-pro.html


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Wow !! Looks awesome...... but it didn't mention it's also for leather, or did i miss it ??





It's from Germany. Look! They're spraying a Givenchy


----------



## ManilaMama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you!!!  This stuff sounds great and I'm going to see if I can find it here in the EU. Good tip about New Balance, I'll try one of my pairs of those first before I start on anything harder to replace
> 
> I know some put different kinds of coatings on the corners etc of their bags to protect the leather from wear and not just spots, colour transfer etc. Have you done this too, or do you feel the Collonil Carbon Pro does this as well?





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Found it, easily attainable here in the EU  And it's not expensive
> https://www.collonil.com/en/carbon-pro.html





peacebabe said:


> Wow !! Looks awesome...... but it didn't mention it's also for leather, or did i miss it ??



In the Collonil Ph site it says this under “material usage”:




So... “all kinds of materials” lol. (That’s another reason why I got it. It seemed like the all-in-one thing to buy haha). Check the amazon description too. It mentions leather use. 

Collonil has products that is best for textile, for fur, for nylon, for leather, etc etc. But I didn’t want to buy more than one thing haha (frankly I was confused at first because if you look at the Collonilph IG account they mention spraying/layering all kinds of their products on something before splashing paint on it (yes they did - on a fendi bag and a Todd’s bag etc etc). So I didn’t know what to get. 

But I figured I’d start with their best item first and maybe purchase their leather creams later on when I need it? I don’t know. Haha. I’m not quite there yet. 

Regarding “putting something on the corners”... I didn’t even know there was a thing for that. Haha. If there is maybe I should buy it too! But for now I’m happy with the Collonil as a waterproofer and layer of protection against dirt and stuff. It does mention to reapply periodically so I plan to spray every few weeks when I use a certain bag often. 

Look at how it waterproofed this boiled egg. It’s crazy! 


View attachment 4048814


----------



## ManilaMama

I messed up the photos lol. Here is the video part where they dunk the egg in dye 




Search “carbon pro” here on TPF (search posts and not topics) and you’ll read other members attest to using it.


----------



## peacebabe

I have NEVER spray anything on my Bal before..... But this looks rather tempting !! 



ManilaMama said:


> In the Collonil Ph site it says this under “material usage”:
> 
> View attachment 4048801
> 
> 
> So... “all kinds of materials” lol. (That’s another reason why I got it. It seemed like the all-in-one thing to buy haha). Check the amazon description too. It mentions leather use.
> 
> Collonil has products that is best for textile, for fur, for nylon, for leather, etc etc. But I didn’t want to buy more than one thing haha (frankly I was confused at first because if you look at the Collonilph IG account they mention spraying/layering all kinds of their products on something before splashing paint on it (yes they did - on a fendi bag and a Todd’s bag etc etc). So I didn’t know what to get.
> 
> But I figured I’d start with their best item first and maybe purchase their leather creams later on when I need it? I don’t know. Haha. I’m not quite there yet.
> 
> Regarding “putting something on the corners”... I didn’t even know there was a thing for that. Haha. If there is maybe I should buy it too! But for now I’m happy with the Collonil as a waterproofer and layer of protection against dirt and stuff. It does mention to reapply periodically so I plan to spray every few weeks when I use a certain bag often.
> 
> Look at how it waterproofed this boiled egg. It’s crazy!
> 
> View attachment 4048810
> View attachment 4048814
> View attachment 4048812





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's from Germany. Look! They're spraying a Givenchy


----------



## ManilaMama

I’m laughing at the videos. So dramatic haha. With the suspenseful music and all. 

And did you see them spray soy sauce and ketchup on white converse chucks?!? It all rolled off when they sprayed water! Haha!! (I dare not try it haha). 

Yes it’s from Germany. Pretty legit. The bags I’ve used it on are all still the same. Soft, plush, etc. it’s as if I didn’t apply anything at all after spraying. I thought it would get hard and stiff but nope! 

And what is this o shopping video?!?! I never heard of o shopping here in the Philippines but their price is better than the price I paid! Haha


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

ManilaMama said:


> Well, a while back, I was looking for something to protect my bags. Of course I searched for answers here. I would hear of Appleguard spray (?) and Collonil Waterstop. You can do searches for those two items here on TPF and read about how it’s used and recommended by many.
> 
> So I went about searching for these items locally (any of them). Collonil has a distributor here in the Philippines and I only found out since they put out IG ads. I saw the ads and researched more about their products. I was shocked to see that waterstop is an older product of theirs and something they don’t even sell anymore locally. They have this new thing called “carbon pro” which does everything waterstop did BUT also lets the leather breathe (I assume that the old waterstop did not? I don’t know). Anyway, I did some more research on IG (testimonial videos) and online and also here on TPF. (You can check out their account @collonilph on IG if you want; or @collonil_official to see these videos that show the products do wonders. The Philippine account has captions in English so that might be better to read; plus you can ask questions in the comments and thu generally answer quickly).
> 
> When I felt confident enough, I bought a can. I was nervous the very first time I tried it on a bag (a goatskin Givenchy Pandora). Then i saw how easy it was to spray the bag (as opposed to applying a cream); how quickly it dried; and how it left no visible change in the bag.
> 
> I used that Pandora afterwards and... well nothing happened to it (I didn’t spill anything on it or anything) so it looks brand new. My Pandora has white panels and those have definitely rubbed on my dark jeans but I see zero color transfer.
> 
> Is the pristine-ness of my givenchy due to the spray? Maybe! Haha. I believe it is.
> 
> I have since sprayed a lot of my bags. Chanel, saint Laurent, Balenciaga, LV, etc. all look fine after being wet by the spray (LV vachetta didn’t darken at all). I even sprayed shoes! New balance nubuck sneakers and Gucci ace trainers and Gucci mules. And none of the sprayed items have ever had anything untoward happen to them after (not that they ever did, thus far, since I’m careful with my items). But I definitely feel more confident and stress-less in using my bags now!!
> 
> I can only speak for my use with this spray. I like it and it works for me (I have yet to ever try spilling ink or coffee on my bags tho haha). But please research for yourself and ask around first. And also spray inconspicuous areas of bags first to try.
> 
> (Mods so sorry if this is kinda off topic? I don’t know. But the convo went here haha. I think it’s still related to bag value and resale potential etc).


Thanks MM, for all this info! I haven't ordered one yet but I will. I wonder if it protects against sun fading?


----------



## Jdy

fayden said:


> I have a hamilton city on layaway right now!





ManilaMama said:


> From my experience too, resale value of Balenciaga is low, just like Celine, as what CeeJay said.
> 
> But the difference is I can still sell a Balenciaga fairly quickly (despite taking a big loss). So that’s good for something. I wouldn’t say it’s totally lost it’s value or anything like that.
> 
> Saint Laurent bags still go for “high” in the preloved market... but they don’t sell quickly. I have a pristine sac du jour that’s been sitting in a consignment shop for months. Nothing. To me thats deadweight. Something to think about and that’s why I don’t buy saint Laurent anymore.
> 
> When I sell my Balenciaga bags, they sell in a week tops. Even my super old, beat up ones.
> 
> My LVs sell within the day, haha.
> 
> Anyway, having said all that; I still buy what I want. (I just bought a Balenciaga shopper and a cabas tote — all “non popular” bags).
> 
> I’m just aware of how fast I can turn them into cash if I’m in a pinch.


Do you have any idea of the resale value of a 2003 dark caramel City? I have been offered £595 but with fees I only get £420. It is in excellent condition.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Jdy said:


> Do you have any idea of the resale value of a 2003 dark caramel City? I have been offered £595 but with fees I only get £420. It is in excellent condition.


I don't think anyone is going to give you an estimate because it's not allowed. I can tell you though that the Caramel City from 2003 is one of the Bal holy grails and if in excellent condition you have a sought after rare bag on your hands.

On the other hand, pre-owned Bals don't go for nearly as much as they used to, according to the experts here (I'm not an expert so am just telling you what I've learnt from them). I think the usual advice is to compare with how much other 2003 Caramels or similar Bals have sold for on eBay for ex.

Here is an interesting piece on holy grail Bals from the Purseblog
https://www.purseblog.com/balenciaga/rarest-and-most-sought-after-balenciaga-bags-and-colors/

Good luck!


----------



## fayden

Jdy said:


> Do you have any idea of the resale value of a 2003 dark caramel City? I have been offered £595 but with fees I only get £420. It is in excellent condition.



I would list it on ebay as an auction and let it bid up. OR list it as a fixed price and take offers.  It's a pretty rare bag and I'm sure it will get a lot of interest. Good luck!


----------



## mere girl

Jdy said:


> Do you have any idea of the resale value of a 2003 dark caramel City? I have been offered £595 but with fees I only get £420. It is in excellent condition.


Hi - I believe this is the one I listed in the 'finds' thread here yesterday and you sold it for £595 on VC?


----------



## Jdy

mere girl said:


> Hi - I believe this is the one I listed in the 'finds' thread here yesterday and you sold it for £595 on VC?


Yes it is but I am having second thoughts and can cancel the sale. After fees VC pays £420. Only realised what bag it is after seeing the thread on here. Bought it second hand in 2012 approx for £350. Not used it much and sat in drawer for a couple of years.


----------



## mere girl

Jdy said:


> Yes it is but I am having second thoughts and can cancel the sale. After fees VC pays £420. Only realised what bag it is after seeing the thread on here. Bought it second hand in 2012 approx for £350. Not used it much and sat in drawer for a couple of years.


well I guess it depends on how much profit you want to make! Your bag is one of my absolute HG's but I didn't want to pay £600 for it...your other option is to list on ebay as fayden suggests and see if there is further interest.
Are you able to cancel a sale? I have bought on VC and the seller just didn't send in the item and I had to wait for a month before my money was refunded..


----------



## Jdy

mere girl said:


> well I guess it depends on how much profit you want to make! Your bag is one of my absolute HG's but I didn't want to pay £600 for it...your other option is to list on ebay as fayden suggests and see if there is further interest.
> Are you able to cancel a sale? I have bought on VC and the seller just didn't send in the item and I had to wait for a month before my money was refunded..


Yes there is a cancel sale button. I suppose the high fees are a problem.


----------



## mere girl

Jdy said:


> Yes there is a cancel sale button. I suppose the high fees are a problem.



eBay often do a promotion where you are able to sell for £1 - maybe this would be a better option for you?


----------



## Jdy

mere girl said:


> eBay often do a promotion where you are able to sell for £1 - maybe this would be a better option for you?


Yes I will do that.


----------



## ksuromax

Jdy said:


> Yes it is but I am having second thoughts and can cancel the sale. After fees VC pays £420. Only realised what bag it is after seeing the thread on here. Bought it second hand in 2012 approx for £350. Not used it much and sat in drawer for a couple of years.


from 2012 till now it's 6 years, and at the current moment it's a 15 year old bag. 
you have to wait for the right Buyer, someone who KNOWS what it is, and will be willing to pay the price. It might take some time. 
Unfortunately, these days market is so overflooded that selling an oldie is a matter of good luck. 
I surf the onlne stores regularly, and i guess if you list it on ebay, you will probably get about the same amount, 600-700$, which after paying all commissions and fees you will get the same, or less than you are getting now from VC, i understand 420 GBP converts approx into 600 USD at present rate. 
maybe, it's worth keeping a gorgeous bag and just enjoy using it?


----------



## peacebabe

Well, it seems that the buyer who bought your bag & being cancelled is in PF too. May be you guys can "sort things out". Good luck 



Jdy said:


> Yes there is a cancel sale button. I suppose the high fees are a problem.


----------



## kadmia

peacebabe said:


> Well, it seems that the buyer who bought your bag & being cancelled is in PF too. May be you guys can "sort things out". Good luck



I was the buyer, and really excited to see my HG in decent condition, that I was willing to pay the price you listed it for. I can understand if you really enjoyed and loved the bag and didn't want to part with it, but am now really disappointed finding this thread. You clearly cancelled the sale because you want to make more money off of of it. I don't think that's really the spirit of this forum. I thought the price was high, but not unfair to either of us.


----------



## Jdy

kadmia said:


> I was the buyer, and really excited to see my HG in decent condition, that I was willing to pay the price you listed it for. I can understand if you really enjoyed and loved the bag and didn't want to part with it, but am now really disappointed finding this thread. You clearly cancelled the sale because you want to make more money off of of it. I don't think that's really the spirit of this forum. I thought the price was high, but not unfair to either of us.


To be honest I was initially happy just getting back what i paid for it. Now reading about the bag and understanding it more I know I am lucky to have it and will treasure it!!


----------



## kadmia

Jdy said:


> To be honest I was initially happy just getting back what i paid for it. Now reading about the bag and understanding it more I know I am lucky to have it and will treasure it!!



I like the bag so much because of the color, hardware, and leather quality. Not just because it's rare. It's rarity has made it hard to find, but I know I'd wear it all the time and actually enjoy it.

If you have a change of heart, and find you still don't actually use or enjoy it, do let me know. But please don't just use this forum, full of people who truly enjoy and treasure their B bags, just to make even more profit off of something you don't really care for. Thanks.


----------



## LostInBal

deleted


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I have to say I'd be pretty upset too if I had bought a hg bag, click and all, and the seller suddenly decided to not sell because they got cold feet for whatever reason. And then seeing the seller here asking everywhere about the value of the bag etc. I don't feel 100% good about having helped you with info on the bag, Jdy, because I understand better how kadmia feels right now. I doubt it's any consolation to kadmia that you will treasure it.

Unless something unpredictable happens, and understandably the sale of a bag is not important, a sale is morally a sale imo. OTOH, I had no idea sellers could cancel sales on Vestiaire. It's good to know but it does make me less inclined to buy bags etc from VC again.


----------



## LostInBal

Deleted


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

.
Deleted it because the post I answered was deleted by poster.


----------



## LostInBal

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know if you read, aalinne, that she already sold the bag but then regretted it and cancelled the sale?


Yup I know


----------



## peacebabe

Not siding anyone here. Just my opinion.

I was once a "victim" too. I've won an auction in ebay, seller cancelled the sales. When i pm her, she just said "I will never sell the bag at such cheap price!" I wish i can pull her hair !!! Was really pissed. But there's nothing i can do too.

If there's buyer's remorse, where they are also allowed not pay & cancel the deal, there's also seller's remorse. There's no right or wrong, but i do think that as a responsible adult, we all should THINK carefully before we do things especially when it comes to dollar & cents issues. 

Any items, be it bags, cars, properties, etc. There's nothing wrong if a seller finds that he / she is selling too cheap & changes mind. Im sure all of us love profits! On the other hand, there's nothing wrong if a buyer, before paying, finds that he / she is paying too much & changes mind. Who wants / like to pay extra ?? 

So the best to avoid all these pulling out issues is "DO YOUR HOMEWORK"


----------



## LostInBal

peacebabe said:


> Not siding anyone here. Just my opinion.
> 
> I was once a "victim" too. I've won an auction in ebay, seller cancelled the sales. When i pm her, she just said "I will never sell the bag at such cheap price!" I wish i can pull her hair !!! Was really pissed. But there's nothing i can do too.
> 
> If there's buyer's remorse, where they are also allowed not pay & cancel the deal, there's also seller's remorse. There's no right or wrong, but i do think that as a responsible adult, we all should THINK carefully before we do things especially when it comes to dollar & cents issues.
> 
> Any items, be it bags, cars, properties, etc. There's nothing wrong if a seller finds that he / she is selling too cheap & changes mind. Im sure all of us love profits! On the other hand, there's nothing wrong if a buyer, before paying, finds that he / she is paying too much & changes mind. Who wants / like to pay extra ??
> 
> So the best to avoid all these pulling out issues is "DO YOUR HOMEWORK"


I couldn’t have said it better


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

peacebabe said:


> Not siding anyone here. Just my opinion.
> 
> I was once a "victim" too. I've won an auction in ebay, seller cancelled the sales. When i pm her, she just said "I will never sell the bag at such cheap price!" I wish i can pull her hair !!! Was really pissed. But there's nothing i can do too.
> 
> If there's buyer's remorse, where they are also allowed not pay & cancel the deal, there's also seller's remorse. There's no right or wrong, but i do think that as a responsible adult, we all should THINK carefully before we do things especially when it comes to dollar & cents issues.
> 
> Any items, be it bags, cars, properties, etc. There's nothing wrong if a seller finds that he / she is selling too cheap & changes mind. Im sure all of us love profits! On the other hand, there's nothing wrong if a buyer, before paying, finds that he / she is paying too much & changes mind. Who wants / like to pay extra ??
> 
> So the best to avoid all these pulling out issues is "DO YOUR HOMEWORK"


It's just a little harder to be understanding once the money's been paid I think. That sort of seals a deal to me (sometimes also according to the law) and whatever I've bought is my preeecious   I just feel for the buyer in this case and that it's equally up to sellers to do the homework before the sale, not after. Just like buyers are expected to do. 

But if these are the Vestiaire rules, these are the rules and the seller did nothing wrong. I just had no idea that's how it worked there.


----------



## BPC

kadmia said:


> I was the buyer, and really excited to see my HG in decent condition, that I was willing to pay the price you listed it for. I can understand if you really enjoyed and loved the bag and didn't want to part with it, but am now really disappointed finding this thread. You clearly cancelled the sale because you want to make more money off of of it. I don't think that's really the spirit of this forum. I thought the price was high, but not unfair to either of us.



I'm sorry this happened to you.
I'd be very annoyed if it were me.

If a seller is willing to cancel a sale because they have remorse,  they're a crappy seller. Sorry, that's how I feel. 
The homework should be done prior to the sale, not after.


----------



## CeeJay

peacebabe said:


> Any items, be it bags, cars, properties, etc. There's nothing wrong if a seller finds that he / she is selling too cheap & changes mind. Im sure all of us love profits! On the other hand, there's nothing wrong if a buyer, before paying, finds that he / she is paying too much & changes mind. Who wants / like to pay extra ??


100% totally agree that EVERYONE (buyer/seller) should do their homework!  Now, that being said, in some states here in the US, there is a law called "bait & switch" which, in essence, means that if the seller has stated a price and the buyer has agreed, but then the seller ups the price .. well, that is illegal.  In most cases, once the $$$ are paid, it's a done deal and the seller can cry all they want but the law would side with the buyer.  As you said *peace* .. do your homework (caveat emptor!)


----------



## mere girl

kadmia said:


> I was the buyer, and really excited to see my HG in decent condition, that I was willing to pay the price you listed it for. I can understand if you really enjoyed and loved the bag and didn't want to part with it, but am now really disappointed finding this thread. You clearly cancelled the sale because you want to make more money off of of it. I don't think that's really the spirit of this forum. I thought the price was high, but not unfair to either of us.


It's listed on ebay...
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balencia...rentrq:439b968b1630ad4b7164e57ffffd8393|iid:1


----------



## Loveheart

mere girl said:


> It's listed on ebay...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Dark-Caramel-2003/202305918820?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51002&meid=19523838d6944083a4f1dbba405a1a25&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202305918820&itm=202305918820&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0130da90-5353-11e8-825a-74dbd1800863|parentrq:439b968b1630ad4b7164e57ffffd8393|iid:1



Hmm, that is not really treasuring the bag is it
Seller's remorse is one thing but retract a sale and putting the price up is completely different ballgame


----------



## CeeJay

mere girl said:


> It's listed on ebay...
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Dark-Caramel-2003/202305918820?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51002&meid=19523838d6944083a4f1dbba405a1a25&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202305918820&itm=202305918820&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0130da90-5353-11e8-825a-74dbd1800863|parentrq:439b968b1630ad4b7164e57ffffd8393|iid:1


Wow .. this just stinks!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

And that cheeky little "Like" in mere girl's post...  Some bags are just not worth having.


----------



## 2cello

It is a pretty color.  Bal just had a similar color last fall, maybe a little oranger, called terra cotta.


----------



## BPC

Was just a matter of time. Jdy had remorse over the price, not the bag. She pretty much said it too. That's why I said crappy seller.


----------



## kadmia

Well, I suppose it just really wasn't meant to be.  I (*sheepish*) did try to bid on the eBay auction for my canceled dark caramel city. But the auction settings did not allow bids from the U.S.! Even though she quoted U.S. delivery pricing. 

Oh well, I guess I can at least sorta kinda keep my dignity, haha.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kadmia said:


> Well, I suppose it just really wasn't meant to be.  I (*sheepish*) did try to bid on the eBay auction for my canceled dark caramel city. But the auction settings did not allow bids from the U.S.! Even though she quoted U.S. delivery pricing.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I can at least sorta kinda keep my dignity, haha.


I know it's a HG but I'm sure there will be another if you really want the Caramel. And in better shape. Or you'll discover there's another bag you prefer more. It usually works out for the best


----------



## chloebagfreak

kadmia said:


> Well, I suppose it just really wasn't meant to be.  I (*sheepish*) did try to bid on the eBay auction for my canceled dark caramel city. But the auction settings did not allow bids from the U.S.! Even though she quoted U.S. delivery pricing.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I can at least sorta kinda keep my dignity, haha.


IT really is pretty leather !


----------



## kadmia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know it's a HG but I'm sure there will be another if you really want the Caramel. And in better shape. Or you'll discover there's another bag you prefer more. It usually works out for the best



I know it's just a handbag, but your kind words do make me feel better, thank you!


----------



## Antigone

kadmia said:


> I know it's just a handbag, but your kind words do make me feel better, thank you!



She really does have a way with words.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Antigone said:


> She really does have a way with words.


Well, I have words, and lots of 'em   But thank you  , I just love the English language.


----------



## Jdy

kadmia said:


> I know it's just a handbag, but your kind words do make me feel better, thank you!


Very sorry Kadmia about the Ebay auction. Ebay overided my setting to post to the US. I had one bid from the US so don’t know what happened think it was the GSP.


----------



## Pessie

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And that cheeky little "Like" in mere girl's post...  Some bags are just not worth having.


She left negative feedback for another seller for doing exactly what she did here to kadmia, I think thats very poor


----------



## aynrand

Ebay allows members to block buyers but why not sellers? I have my own running list of bad sellers but a seller who doesn't honor their commitments, at a minimum, is a seller I'd indefinitely block. With patience, your HG will come around again.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Jdy

Pessie said:


> She left negative feedback for another seller for doing exactly what she did here to kadmia, I think thats very poor


This is incorrect and ebay only shows feedback received not left. At the end of the day I sold a bag way under its market value and decided not to proceed. We all have mouths to feed and my kids can’t eat leather!!


----------



## Pessie

Jdy said:


> This is incorrect and ebay only shows feedback received not left. At the end of the day I sold a bag way under its market value and decided not to proceed. We all have mouths to feed and my kids can’t eat leather!!


Feedback you left for pcar9863 6 months ago


----------



## Jdy

Pessie said:


> Feedback you left for pcar9863 6 months ago


I think you are on the wrong account. There is no negative feedback as a buyer on my account. Besides I haven’t tried to buy a bag off ebay in years.


----------



## Antigone

Jdy said:


> I think you are on the wrong account. There is no negative feedback as a buyer on my account. Besides I haven’t tried to buy a bag off ebay in years.



Removed screenshot of feedback left for others because poster now understands what feedback Pessie was referring to.


----------



## Jdy

Antigone said:


> I think this is what she saw. Is this your eBay ID?


Not my purchase


----------



## Jdy

Antigone said:


> I think this is what she saw. Is this your eBay ID?


No


----------



## Antigone

Jdy said:


> No



Alright. Now I am confused because from the posts in this thread, it seems as if this is your listing.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Dark-Caramel-2003/202305918820?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51002&meid=19523838d6944083a4f1dbba405a1a25&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202305918820&itm=202305918820&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0130da90-5353-11e8-825a-74dbd1800863|parentrq:439b968b1630ad4b7164e57ffffd8393|iid:1&clk_rvr_id=1528993774962&rmvSB=true



kadmia said:


> Well, I suppose it just really wasn't meant to be.  I (*sheepish*) did try to bid on the eBay auction for my canceled dark caramel city. But the auction settings did not allow bids from the U.S.! Even though she quoted U.S. delivery pricing.
> 
> Oh well, I guess I can at least sorta kinda keep my dignity, haha.





Jdy said:


> Very sorry Kadmia about the Ebay auction. Ebay overided my setting to post to the US. I had one bid from the US so don’t know what happened think it was the GSP.


----------



## Jdy

Antigone said:


> Alright. Now I am confused because from the posts in this thread, it seems as if this is your listing.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Balenciaga-City-Dark-Caramel-2003/202305918820?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51002&meid=19523838d6944083a4f1dbba405a1a25&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=202305918820&itm=202305918820&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:0130da90-5353-11e8-825a-74dbd1800863|parentrq:439b968b1630ad4b7164e57ffffd8393|iid:1&clk_rvr_id=1528993774962&rmvSB=true


It is but I don’t appreciate the breach of privacy by your posting. I have contacted the moderator to remove your post. I will no longer be selling the bag to the US if the buyer doesn’t pay. Goodbye.


----------



## Antigone

Jdy said:


> It is but I don’t appreciate the breach of privacy by your posting. I have contacted the moderator to remove your post.



There is no breach of privacy here because your eBay auction is public, and the link was already posted earlier in the thread.  You had no objection to it, and even indirectly confirmed that it was yours through your reply to kadmia. The feedback left for others by the seller's eBay ID in that auction is also available publicly on eBay. Everyone has access to both.

*You were the one who confirmed publicly (twice now) through your posts that that auction is yours.*

Anyway, I removed the screenshot since it has served its purpose - to point out to you what eBay feedback Pessie was referring to, as your replies to her suggested that you were confused about what she was talking about.



Jdy said:


> I will no longer be selling the bag to the US if the buyer doesn’t pay. Goodbye.



Up to you. It's your auction. Goodluck.


----------



## kadmia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know it's a HG but I'm sure there will be another if you really want the Caramel. And in better shape. Or you'll discover there's another bag you prefer more. It usually works out for the best



Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


Amazing! There you go!  Huge congratulations to you  I'm sure this bag will make you feel good every time you see it/use it which is the kind of energy you want from any bag purchase


----------



## ksuromax

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


woohoo!!! huge congrats!!! time to update your avatar!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624



Congrats on this beauty, I agree that this one will have a nice energy to it as opposed to the dramas of the previous one


----------



## peacebabe

She is gorgeous !!! 



kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


----------



## Pessie

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


Fantastic!!  I’m so happy for you and this one is such a rich and beautiful colour too


----------



## mere girl

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624



This is so beautiful! Is it a different bag to the one you 'bought' from VC?


----------



## Kendie26

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


 such a dreamy, rich color


----------



## CeeJay

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624


MAMMA MIA .. what a bag!!!!!!!!!!  MAJOR DROOL-CUP WORTHY, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## kadmia

mere girl said:


> This is so beautiful! Is it a different bag to the one you 'bought' from VC?


Yes, it's a different bag from a long time TPF'er, who was ready to part with this little beauty.

Thanks everyone for the kind words! It is pretty amazing in real life--just as I've always imagined dark caramel to be!


----------



## mere girl

kadmia said:


> Yes, it's a different bag from a long time TPF'er, who was ready to part with this little beauty.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the kind words! It is pretty amazing in real life--just as I've always imagined dark caramel to be!


aaaww that was really lovely! Yes I remember the reveal a couple or so years ago - there are not many dark caramels around, she's absolutely stunning!


----------



## maxxout

kadmia said:


> Well...you were right!! A kind TPF'er saw my posts and...this lovely gem arrived yesterday! I can't quite believe it! I might have paid a bit more than I did originally, but it's worth it. I have a lovely HG in great condition, through a very kind and helpful fellow true BBag collector. And yeah, it's just a bag, but everyone's support here did help me get through some unanticipated drama-rama!! Thanks all!
> View attachment 4073624



Beautiful !!  Glad this worked out for you.  I will never part with mine and I’m sure neither will you!
What’s next on your hunt?

Hi mere girl!  Nice to see you again.


----------



## kadmia

maxxout said:


> Beautiful !!  Glad this worked out for you.  I will never part with mine and I’m sure neither will you!
> What’s next on your hunt?
> 
> Hi mere girl!  Nice to see you again.



Thanks maxxout!! You are quite right--I can't see myself ever letting this one go!! I have to admit, I've seen some of your posts, and your dark caramel city must be the most gorgeous I've ever seen! 

I'm actually getting fairly Bal content, believe it or not. I'd love an 03 Lilac City, if I ever find one. Finally found an excellent condition Marron 04, and contemplating an 03 light caramel. 

Otherwise there are some Celine beauties I'm considering. Bal and Celine may be very different in aesthetic, but are my two weaknesses 

Anything you're eyeing, Bal or otherwise?


----------



## peacebabe

03 light Caramel in Pewter Hardware is gorgeous too!! Anything in PH is 



kadmia said:


> Thanks maxxout!! You are quite right--I can't see myself ever letting this one go!! I have to admit, I've seen some of your posts, and your dark caramel city must be the most gorgeous I've ever seen!
> 
> I'm actually getting fairly Bal content, believe it or not. I'd love an 03 Lilac City, if I ever find one. Finally found an excellent condition Marron 04, and contemplating an 03 light caramel.
> 
> Otherwise there are some Celine beauties I'm considering. Bal and Celine may be very different in aesthetic, but are my two weaknesses
> 
> Anything you're eyeing, Bal or otherwise?


----------



## Kendie26

peacebabe said:


> 03 light Caramel in Pewter Hardware is gorgeous too!! Anything in PH is


Totally mesmerizing & dreamy....what a spectacular bag for a spectacular Lovely!


----------



## kadmia

peacebabe said:


> 03 light Caramel in Pewter Hardware is gorgeous too!! Anything in PH is



So gorgeous! And that leather, wow!!


----------



## ksuromax

peacebabe said:


> 03 light Caramel in Pewter Hardware is gorgeous too!! Anything in PH is


i am melting down slowly and    
stunning leather!


----------



## maxxout

kadmia said:


> Thanks maxxout!! You are quite right--I can't see myself ever letting this one go!! I have to admit, I've seen some of your posts, and your dark caramel city must be the most gorgeous I've ever seen!
> 
> I'm actually getting fairly Bal content, believe it or not. I'd love an 03 Lilac City, if I ever find one. Finally found an excellent condition Marron 04, and contemplating an 03 light caramel.
> 
> Otherwise there are some Celine beauties I'm considering. Bal and Celine may be very different in aesthetic, but are my two weaknesses
> 
> Anything you're eyeing, Bal or otherwise?



You’re amassing a great collection! Have you posted a family pic? Would love to see them all. 
Would be nice to find a light caramel city in good condition.  When I was hunting, I could only find that in a weekender. 
I can believe you’re close to balcontent. I definitely am..... not just balcontent but bagcontent.  But I love to look.


----------



## peacebabe

Thank you ladies !!!   

This is the one & only City in PH that i have 



ksuromax said:


> i am melting down slowly and
> stunning leather!





Kendie26 said:


> Totally mesmerizing & dreamy....what a spectacular bag for a spectacular Lovely!





kadmia said:


> So gorgeous! And that leather, wow!!


----------



## CeeJay

peacebabe said:


> 03 light Caramel in Pewter Hardware is gorgeous too!! Anything in PH is


One word .. *WOW*!!!!


----------



## Conni618

Love, love, love seeing these gorgeous oldies!  In real life and even in photos, they evoke an emotional response!  I guess the answer to the original title of this thread is "No."  Mine will always be precious to me.  And it clear that many of the old Bals will never lose their value.  I'm still enjoying the hunt, and hope to live long enough to be Bal-content!


----------



## kadmia

maxxout said:


> You’re amassing a great collection! Have you posted a family pic? Would love to see them all.
> Would be nice to find a light caramel city in good condition.  When I was hunting, I could only find that in a weekender.
> I can believe you’re close to balcontent. I definitely am..... not just balcontent but bagcontent.  But I love to look.



I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties 

I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!

Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers


----------



## jeanstohandbags

kadmia said:


> I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties
> 
> I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!
> 
> Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers
> 
> View attachment 4085557



What a totally amazing collection you have!!!  If this is just the pewter hardware I can only imagine what other treasures you have hidden in your closet 
04 Marron doesn't come up so much anymore, if the condition is good maybe you can persist with trying to rid it of the smell


----------



## peacebabe

I need to use Ceejay's quote .....

One word .. *WOW*!!!!   




kadmia said:


> I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties
> 
> I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!
> 
> Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers
> 
> View attachment 4085557


----------



## Conni618

kadmia said:


> I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties
> 
> I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!
> 
> Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers
> 
> View attachment 4085557



These are all beautiful!  I don't remember ever seeing a PH Chocolate before.  Thanks for posting!  

The only thing I've found that seems to really work for odors is a product called, "Snap." I think its full name is Snap: S.O.S. Smoke, Odor, Stain Eliminator. It comes in a white and purple bottle with a non-aerosol spray on top.  I got it on-line.  It removed strong smoke smell out of one of my pre-owned bags.  I sprayed and let dry several times, but it got all the odor out.


----------



## ksuromax

kadmia said:


> I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties
> 
> I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!
> 
> Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers
> 
> View attachment 4085557


Feast for the eyes!!  
try to put some ground coffee in the thin tissue inside the bag, leave it for a couple of weeks, smell will go away and gentle aroma of coffee will be greeting you every time you get inside the bag, even if some powder spills out from the tissue, don't worry, just turn the black lighing insideout and beat it out, should work well on the must.


----------



## kadmia

Conni618 said:


> These are all beautiful!  I don't remember ever seeing a PH Chocolate before.  Thanks for posting!
> 
> The only thing I've found that seems to really work for odors is a product called, "Snap." I think its full name is Snap: S.O.S. Smoke, Odor, Stain Eliminator. It comes in a white and purple bottle with a non-aerosol spray on top.  I got it on-line.  It removed strong smoke smell out of one of my pre-owned bags.  I sprayed and let dry several times, but it got all the odor out.



Thank you so much!! I will have to find this product and give it a try  The bag is otherwise in excellent condition (got it from RDC), and it's taken a long time to find a good condition Marron!

The chocolate City is a little bit of an enigma actually! I posted about it in a few other threads, and the consensus is that it may be a random 2003 limited edition or city prototype. It has a suede lining, and is definitely not chevre. A fun mystery!


----------



## kadmia

ksuromax said:


> Feast for the eyes!!
> try to put some ground coffee in the thin tissue inside the bag, leave it for a couple of weeks, smell will go away and gentle aroma of coffee will be greeting you every time you get inside the bag, even if some powder spills out from the tissue, don't worry, just turn the black lighing insideout and beat it out, should work well on the must.



Thanks so much! I love the idea of coffee as a deodorizer! I think you gals may have convinced me to keep the Marron after all


----------



## kadmia

jeanstohandbags said:


> What a totally amazing collection you have!!!  If this is just the pewter hardware I can only imagine what other treasures you have hidden in your closet
> 04 Marron doesn't come up so much anymore, if the condition is good maybe you can persist with trying to rid it of the smell



Thanks!! I think I may just do that. It really is in lovely condition otherwise.


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Love, love, love seeing these gorgeous oldies!  In real life and even in photos, they evoke an emotional response!  I guess the answer to the original title of this thread is "No."  Mine will always be precious to me.  And it clear that many of the old Bals will never lose their value.  I'm still enjoying the hunt, and hope to live long enough to be Bal-content!



Hi friend!!
I love that you’re not balcontent yet.  It’s more fun being on the hunt.  Is it 04 dark turquoise ?  Which is really deep royal blue as I understand.    I think you’ve had every other color.


----------



## maxxout

kadmia said:


> I don't have a complete family pic, but I do have a current pic of just my pewter hardware cuties
> 
> I'm a little bummed--just received the lovely 04 Marron that I recently bought and it has a musty odor. Not terribly strong, but I have one other Bal with a musty odor, and even after minimizing it (vinegar, baking soda, peppermint oil, washing the lining, etc.) I find that I just don't reach for it. I'm just sensitive to smells I guess. Wondering if I should keep or return... Oh, these first-world problems!!
> 
> Anyhow, feeling a little sheepish, but here's my PH family photo for my fellow Oldie lovers
> 
> View attachment 4085557



Fantastic!!  What a great group.  And a few some of us have never seen irl.    
On another note, I got the odor of smoke out of a bag once with baking soda. There is a thread I started.   I’ll try to find and post.


----------



## Antigone

kadmia said:


> Thanks!! I think I may just do that. It really is in lovely condition otherwise.




I had a bag that reeked of strong perfume when I bought it. I suspect the seller was masking a musty odour. I did the baking soda thing but what took off all the smell was febreeze and exposing the lining to the strong Aussie summer sun for two days.  

Now the smell is gone. 

Goodluck!


----------



## maxxout

kadmia said:


> Thank you so much!! I will have to find this product and give it a try  The bag is otherwise in excellent condition (got it from RDC), and it's taken a long time to find a good condition Marron!
> 
> The chocolate City is a little bit of an enigma actually! I posted about it in a few other threads, and the consensus is that it may be a random 2003 limited edition or city prototype. It has a suede lining, and is definitely not chevre. A fun mystery!


I looked at the pic you posted and I would agree with others that it most likely is  2003. Since it was the premier year they were still fussing around with things so I can imagine having a suede lining like you would find in some previous Bal bags. None of my 2003 bags have this, however.   Also this leather looks very much like my 2003 olive brown bag.  Not sure why you think it’s not chèvre.   Of the two bags that I have from 2003 that leather is very sick and in my view possibly the best leather of all the years. It’s definitely chèvre.


----------



## kadmia

maxxout said:


> I looked at the pic you posted and I would agree with others that it most likely is  2003. Since it was the premier year they were still fussing around with things so I can imagine having a suede lining like you would find in some previous Bal bags. None of my 2003 bags have this, however.   Also this leather looks very much like my 2003 olive brown bag.  Not sure why you think it’s not chèvre.   Of the two bags that I have from 2003 that leather is very sick and in my view possibly the best leather of all the years. It’s definitely chèvre.



Ooh, thanks for helping me with this mystery!  Did you happen to see all the photos? I actually compared it directly to my 03 olive brown and 02 chocolate brown. Some close-ups were in the Authentication thread too. It seems that the grain of the leather is larger than my other bags, and the finish is more matte. It could be chevre just treated differently, I suppose! Some others suggested buffalo, boar, and I thought maybe Caribou.  ?? 

I actually tried your baking soda remedy on my other bag!! Had found your thread while looking for ideas, so thank you very much! Worked pretty well overall, but can still detect a little of that musty odor. Will have to give the Marron another try too 

Everyone here provides such a wealth of knowledge! Thanks to all! I should have started posting sooner


----------



## kadmia

Antigone said:


> I had a bag that reeked of strong perfume when I bought it. I suspect the seller was masking a musty odour. I did the baking soda thing but what took off all the smell was febreeze and exposing the lining to the strong Aussie summer sun for two days.
> 
> Now the smell is gone.
> 
> Goodluck!



Thank you!! Any particular Febreeze scent you recommend?


----------



## maxxout

kadmia said:


> Ooh, thanks for helping me with this mystery!  Did you happen to see all the photos? I actually compared it directly to my 03 olive brown and 02 chocolate brown. Some close-ups were in the Authentication thread too. It seems that the grain of the leather is larger than my other bags, and the finish is more matte. It could be chevre just treated differently, I suppose! Some others suggested buffalo, boar, and I thought maybe Caribou.  ??
> 
> I actually tried your baking soda remedy on my other bag!! Had found your thread while looking for ideas, so thank you very much! Worked pretty well overall, but can still detect a little of that musty odor. Will have to give the Marron another try too
> 
> Everyone here provides such a wealth of knowledge! Thanks to all! I should have started posting sooner



My olive brown leather doesn’t look like your olive brown.  I’m on my phone. I’ll go to my computer and get a pic and post.


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout




----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> Hi friend!!
> I love that you’re not balcontent yet.  It’s more fun being on the hunt.  Is it 04 dark turquoise ?  Which is really deep royal blue as I understand.    I think you’ve had every other color.


Hey lovely lady!  I'm just so stoked that you are still in love with your beautiful Bals too!  And yes, the hunt is actually more fun than actually bagging a rare bag!  Pun intended. 
Believe it or not, I do have the 04 Dk. Turquoise.  It looks to me like cobalt, which goes with nothing I own, but is very pretty with neutrals.  I'm now hunting, for a PH Gray, and for, of all things, another Dk. Caramel.  The one I had had been so stained when I bought it, that I had to have it partially dyed to cover the stains that wouldn't come out.  I loved it for a long time, and then finally decided to give it up and hunt for one with its original leather unharmed.  Seeing Kadmia's new beauty has energized me!


----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> View attachment 4086172


Amazing leather on this one!  And this color goes with EVERYTHING!  Another forever keeper!


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> Hey lovely lady!  I'm just so stoked that you are still in love with your beautiful Bals too!  And yes, the hunt is actually more fun than actually bagging a rare bag!  Pun intended.
> Believe it or not, I do have the 04 Dk. Turquoise.  It looks to me like cobalt, which goes with nothing I own, but is very pretty with neutrals.  I'm now hunting, for a PH Gray, and for, of all things, another Dk. Caramel.  The one I had had been so stained when I bought it, that I had to have it partially dyed to cover the stains that wouldn't come out.  I loved it for a long time, and then finally decided to give it up and hunt for one with its original leather unharmed.  Seeing Kadmia's new beauty has energized me!



REALLY??  you have 04 dark turquoise/cobalt ?  So, it really does exist.   I know you don't post images of bags but really you must regale us with the hunt for this one and give us a glimpse.   PLEASE!   Even just here if you don't want to do a formal reveal.....   although if any bag deserved a reveal, it would be this one.


----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> I looked at the pic you posted and I would agree with others that it most likely is  2003. Since it was the premier year they were still fussing around with things so I can imagine having a suede lining like you would find in some previous Bal bags. None of my 2003 bags have this, however.   Also this leather looks very much like my 2003 olive brown bag.  Not sure why you think it’s not chèvre.   Of the two bags that I have from 2003 that leather is very sick and in my view possibly the best leather of all the years. It’s definitely chèvre.


About that deep brown city!  I can't feel it, but I agree it looks like the thick leather on a some of the 2003 bags.  My Dk Caramel even before being molested, had incredibly thick leather.  Also the 03 Red is thick enough to be mistaken for a sturdy calfskin.  I'm betting that dark brown is chevre' too.


----------



## maxxout

I know what you mean with bags not going with stuff.  Of the two you are looking for I can tell you that I use 04  ph Grey more than 03 Dark caramel. (I love them equally) But also...... things change from year to year.   I wanted to sell 04 Yellow as I didn't use it for years, and this summer I use it more than most others.  At least last month.   That's a big reason I don't sell.   I look at the long view. 
I would use your cobalt with black and white. It's pretty vivid, right?   In the winter I like red with black and white but in summer I like yellow or if I had cobalt, I would use that.   I like primary colors with black and white.   You need the white to balance the brightness of the vivid bags. At least that's what I do.  All black can work too.


----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> REALLY??  you have 04 dark turquoise/cobalt ?  So, it really does exist.   I know you don't post images of bags but really you must regale us with the hunt for this one and give us a glimpse.   PLEASE!   Even just here if you don't want to do a formal reveal.....   although if any bag deserved a reveal, it would be this one.


I used to post photos and stopped.  Mostly because I was buying and selling so continuously.  I should put the Dk Turq in the "Blues," thread though for sure.


----------



## maxxout

Conni618 said:


> I used to post photos and stopped.  Mostly because I was buying and selling so continuously.  I should put the Dk Turq in the "Blues," thread though for sure.



Yes, please put it in the reference section.  That would be historic!


----------



## Conni618

maxxout said:


> I know what you mean with bags not going with stuff.  Of the two you are looking for I can tell you that I use 04  ph Grey more than 03 Dark caramel. (I love them equally) But also...... things change from year to year.   I wanted to sell 04 Yellow as I didn't use it for years, and this summer I use it more than most others.  At least last month.   That's a big reason I don't sell.   I look at the long view.
> I would use your cobalt with black and white. It's pretty vivid, right?   In the winter I like red with black and white but in summer I like yellow or if I had cobalt, I would use that.   I like primary colors with black and white.   You need the white to balance the brightness of the vivid bags. At least that's what I do.  All black can work too.



Absolutely!  I remember two of my wildest colored bags were photographed for sale, with the model wearing bright white shirts!


----------



## Antigone

kadmia said:


> Thank you!! Any particular Febreeze scent you recommend?



I used https://www.woolworths.com.au/shop/...with-ambi-pur-anti-bacterial-fabric-refresher but probably any will work. I think it was mostly the intense sun that did it! I covered the leather parts and exposed the whole lining to sun.


----------



## kadmia

maxxout said:


> View attachment 4086172



So gorgeous!!


----------



## muchstuff

Bumping the thread to comment on the fact that FP posted an 05 rouge theatre City yesterday (both myself and CeeJay have posted it on the "finds" thread) and while quite a few people have it on watch IT'S STILL FOR SALE! Two years ago that bag would have been snapped up in minutes. Even the HG oldies aren't moving like they used to...great for buyers, lousy for sellers.


----------



## fayden

muchstuff said:


> Bumping the thread to comment on the fact that FP posted an 05 rouge theatre City yesterday (both myself and CeeJay have posted it on the "finds" thread) and while quite a few people have it on watch IT'S STILL FOR SALE! Two years ago that bag would have been snapped up in minutes. Even the HG oldies aren't moving like they used to...great for buyers, lousy for sellers.



I would have kept that RT city if I didn't buy the Rouge 03 city!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

muchstuff said:


> Bumping the thread to comment on the fact that FP posted an 05 rouge theatre City yesterday (both myself and CeeJay have posted it on the "finds" thread) and while quite a few people have it on watch IT'S STILL FOR SALE! Two years ago that bag would have been snapped up in minutes. Even the HG oldies aren't moving like they used to...great for buyers, lousy for sellers.


SO TRUE; honestly .. I'm SHOCKED at the fact that some of the major HG's from the past are just sitting there .. but then again, I think it's really only us "oldies" (and DO NOT MEAN age here) that still covet those bags.  Alas, many of the new folks only know Agneau; they never experienced the old Chevre bags or the colors .. so, they just don't know.  Meanwhile, with Gvasalia seeming to try to hard to get rid of the old Moto style, it seems like the Fashionista's and new crowd are just not that into them.  I surely hope that Balenciaga doesn't stop making them, but I'm kind of wondering now .. if they will.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> SO TRUE; honestly .. I'm SHOCKED at the fact that some of the major HG's from the past are just sitting there .. but then again, I think it's really only us "oldies" (and DO NOT MEAN age here) that still covet those bags.  Alas, many of the new folks only know Agneau; they never experienced the old Chevre bags or the colors .. so, they just don't know.  Meanwhile, with Gvasalia seeming to try to hard to get rid of the old Moto style, it seems like the Fashionista's and new crowd are just not that into them.  I surely hope that Balenciaga doesn't stop making them, but I'm kind of wondering now .. if they will.


Come back Alexander Wang, all is forgiven...


----------



## fayden

CeeJay said:


> SO TRUE; honestly .. I'm SHOCKED at the fact that some of the major HG's from the past are just sitting there .. but then again, I think it's really only us "oldies" (and DO NOT MEAN age here) that still covet those bags.  Alas, many of the new folks only know Agneau; they never experienced the old Chevre bags or the colors .. so, they just don't know.  Meanwhile, with Gvasalia seeming to try to hard to get rid of the old Moto style, it seems like the Fashionista's and new crowd are just not that into them.  I surely hope that Balenciaga doesn't stop making them, but I'm kind of wondering now .. if they will.



Right on. There's not that many oldies left hanging around. I think most of us have moved on to other brands and the newer Balenciaga fans just do not know chevre leather... Better for us who are still looking for those holy grails.


----------



## DutchGirl007

I just started reading about values dropping.  Shame because the leather is amazing how it softens up over time.  

In April, I picked up the grey giant and the mini blue in Italy.

I am SO lucky to own, 3 City, 1 mini city(newer) and 2 Velo.  They are my most used bags, so incredibly practical and subdued.  

I am not a fan of the new styles and quite happy to hold onto these beauties.

You all sound like you have the best of the old best!


----------



## azure5

SakuraSakura said:


> It's sad that they won't do repairs without a receipt. I'm missing a stud on my mini pompon and they won't help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


In these days of electronic tags and tracking, this is unacceptable. In fact it's ridiculous.


----------



## azure5

I think some of the faded early ones are going cheaply. Saw a faded pink one and thought someone had done a (failed) colour change. But no.... it's just not lasted the distance.
Like others I'm attracted by the low key but substantial element to the city bags. Thinking of buying the pinkie and rejuvenating...much like the thread...I've been reading from post #1 onwards...


----------



## LostInBal

Prices have surprisingly increased lately!


----------



## l.ch.

aalinne_72 said:


> Prices have surprisingly increased lately!


Perhaps because a lot of the new bags (and I mean from most designers) are really ugly and/or completely unpractical?


----------



## LostInBal

l.ch. said:


> Perhaps because a lot of the new bags (and I mean from most designers) are really ugly and/or completely unpractical?


Yes, probably, but even the price of oldies have increased!


----------



## l.ch.

aalinne_72 said:


> Yes, probably, but even the price of oldies have increased!


Exactly! Buyers are looking for the oldies, because all the newer designs are not as good as the old ones!


----------



## CeeJay

Most definitely the prices have increased, not huge increases mind you, but a lot better than before!  Bottom line, with Balenciaga coming out and saying that they would no longer be making the (what we refer to) as the "classic" City bag, folks who want them are only going to be able to get them pre-loved.  There are quite a few bags out there that are still in pretty good shape, so it's still a buyer's market!  Who knows what will happen in a few years?!?!


----------



## muchstuff

Prices have increased in BV as well, might just be an upward trend. It was bound to happen, we had a good couple of years where prices were a buyer's dream...


----------



## LostInBal

muchstuff said:


> Prices have increased in BV as well, might just be an upward trend. It was bound to happen, we had a good couple of years where prices were a buyer's dream...


I hear you! I built up the 75% Bal oldie collection in the past two years!


----------



## ksuromax

aalinne_72 said:


> I hear you! I built up the 75% Bal oldie collection in the past two years!


smart cookie!


----------



## mollylope

CeeJay said:


> Most definitely the prices have increased, not huge increases mind you, but a lot better than before!  Bottom line, with Balenciaga coming out and saying that they would no longer be making the (what we refer to) as the "classic" City bag, folks who want them are only going to be able to get them pre-loved.  There are quite a few bags out there that are still in pretty good shape, so it's still a buyer's market!  Who knows what will happen in a few years?!?!




OMG what did I miss?? Is there a thread on this  The city is basically the most functional bag I own, and what got me in to the fashion industry. And I think to sign up for the purse forum too.. Sad sad news


----------



## beauxgoris

Prices have really jumped lately. I haven't really purchased anything since the revival the past two years - hopefully they'll go back down (for the resale market that is)


----------

